# LOWRIDING? DO THEY LOWRIDE?



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I DONT SEE TO MANY CATS OUT THERE LAYING YOUR CARS AND LOWRIDING, IS THE HYDRAULIC GAME FUCKIN UP THE ACTUAL PART OF LOWRIDING? IS THE YOUNGER CATS GETTING THE WRONG IDEA ABOUT BEING A LOWRIDER? JUST WANTED TO TYALK ABOUT IT TO SEE WHAT YALL THANK :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Most of the younger cats think that all cars are supposed to hop 4 feet off the ground, they just don't know the difference between lowriders and hoppers. it's all good but if they feel that they HAVE to hop their outta the game real quick because shit keeps breakin'.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

DA GAME DONE CHANGED HOMIE....ITS GROWING UP....AS LIKE TO SEE......... I ONLY BEEN RIDIN FOR 11 YEARS....FAR FROM OG STATUS..... BUT PEOPLE ARE FINDING NEW WAYS TO ENJOY THIS WAY OF LIFE....AND YEA WE DO LOWRIDE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

cuz it seems like my lil homie and other people out there just got into lowriding to 3 wheel and hop, but never RIDES LOW


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

It doesn't change homie theirs alot of cars that just lowride. There are just some cars that go out to shows and picnics to lay low. I know I can't afford banging the shit out of my car and expect to roll out everyday in the summertime. More power to those that can do that. I just see it as kinda "dumb" for some kid to put all his hard earned money into a ride to hop it competitvely only to bow out all together because he's broke. and not being able to lowride long term.
Peace !!!


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Oct 27 2007, 03:49 PM~9096841
> *It doesn't change homie theirs alot of cars that just lowride. There are just some cars that go out to shows and picnics to lay low. I know I can't afford banging the shit out of my car and expect to roll out everyday in the summertime. More power to those that can do that. I just see it as kinda "dumb" for some kid to put all his hard earned money into a ride to hop it competitvely only to bow out all together because he's broke. and not being able to lowride long term.
> Peace !!!
> *


damn man, thats true..thanks for that.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

real talk, thats why i choose to crawl low :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Where do I start?....

People want to floss as much as possible, as easy as possible and as fast as possible to their friends and the public. Why spend over 10K on paint/body alone when you can get your stock Regal hittin' back bumper and in ALL the videos for only 4k?????

Lowriding is VERY expensive if you want a quality car. People compromise all the time now. People don't even want to buy 5.20's because their not 50 bux anymore! The game is stupid now. I've seen MANY guys spend more time modding their car for a wishbone rather than getting their body straight and doors aligned.

Getting to the point, a 48 volt lifted CLEAN stocker layed and drivin' low don't get that much attention anymore. A builder who can't afford to throw patterns and candie and chrome on it has to compromise by "gettin high" or he'll think he ain't doin' something right. 

One reason I enjoy my club is because we ALWAYS lay our 2door cars FLAT FLAT FLAT.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LAY IT LOW


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 27 2007, 06:00 PM~9096903
> *LAY IT LOW
> *


Without coming and and saying how old I am- I was schooled by my older brother in southern Tejas and he is retiring this year. When he was around 16, he would take my dad's '52 Chevy, load up a bunch of bags of cement in the trunk to get the car slammed to the ground. This was back in the 50's at our nearby Dairy Creme( Not Kreme) and they would compete as to who could knock over a pack of Lucky Strikes. The cigarettes without filters and if your car didn't knock it over as you rolled over it you weren't cool and of course not low enough. He was a teenager then and he ended up getting married and moved to California and came back to Tejas with a 47 Fleetline. This is who I learned Lowridin from, it's been in his blood for as long as I can remember and I learned that it's gotta be low. By the way. The slogan for Lucky Strikes LS/MFT doesn't mean Lucky Strike/ More Fine Tobacco









According to Beto , it means Let's Screw, My Fingers Tired. Now how can you argue with that?


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Oct 27 2007, 05:41 PM~9097141
> *Without coming and and saying how old I am- I was schooled by my older brother in southern Tejas and he is retiring this year. When he was around 16, he would take my dad's '52 Chevy, load up a bunch of bags of cement in the trunk to get the car slammed to the ground. This was back in the 50's at our nearby Dairy Creme( Not Kreme) and they would compete as to who could knock over a pack of Lucky Strikes. The cigarettes without filters and if your car didn't knock it over as you rolled over it you weren't cool and of course not low enough. He was a teenager then and he ended up getting married and moved to California and came back to Tejas with a 47 Fleetline. This is who I learned Lowridin from, it's been in his blood for as long as I can remember and I learned that it's gotta be low. By the way. The slogan for Lucky Strikes LS/MFT doesn't mean Lucky Strike/ More Fine Tobacco
> 
> 
> ...



...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

this is my ride i was raised that a lowrider was suppose to be low and slow! im 19 now and got 4 cars all drop to trhe ground i have a son now and he is gonna be raised the same way here is one of my rides!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

NICE RIDE HOMIE NICE N LOW, TEATCH YOUR KIDS NOT TO RIDE BOLT ONS TO LOL J/P HOMIE DONT TAKE IT TO THE HEAD  :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Oct 27 2007, 06:53 PM~9097196
> *this is my ride i was raised that a lowrider was suppose to be low and slow! im 19 now and got 4 cars all drop to trhe ground i have a son now and he is gonna be raised the same way here is one of my rides!
> 
> 
> ...




A Huevo !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 27 2007, 05:59 PM~9097217
> *NICE RIDE HOMIE NICE N LOW, TEATCH YOUR KIDS NOT TO RIDE BOLT ONS TO LOL J/P HOMIE DONT TAKE IT TO THE HEAD   :biggrin:
> *


hey homie when you support your family an dlive on a limited budget like i do bolt on is all i can afford for now! dont knock it! i try and do the best i can!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Oct 27 2007, 08:01 PM~9097224
> *hey homie when you support your family an dlive on a limited budget like i do bolt on is all i can afford for now! dont knock it! i try and do the best i can!
> *


I FEEL YA HOMI I WAS JUS KIDDING AROUND LOL THE 65 LOOKS LOOKS TIGHT 2


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

:cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i think all this hopping and all these telescopic cylinders suck, to me a lowrider should be laying frame or just high enough for safe cruising, then immediately slammed when parked. parking it slammed on a f-b-s or s is acceptable too.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm the oldest guy in my chapter, and all the young guys think I'm crazy for layin frame. They always say what if your shit busts and you get stuck? I say lifes to short to worry about "what if's"  LOW AND SLOW


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

DO DA DAMN THINGO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Like my sig says... 

"Your shit can have 13s and juice but if the motherfucker dont sit low it aint a lowrider".

Put that shit on the ground!! I only raise my shit for titties and speed bumps. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I love just pulling up and laying the ass down and tapping the nose up in the front. Just my favorite pose for a lowrider to me.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 27 2007, 08:30 PM~9097335
> *I love just pulling up and laying the ass down and tapping the nose up in the front. Just my favorite pose for a lowrider to me.
> *


*gangsta shit*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 27 2007, 08:30 PM~9097335
> *I love just pulling up and laying the ass down and tapping the nose up in the front. Just my favorite pose for a lowrider to me.
> *


YOU AINT THE ONLY 1, ASS DROP FRONT HOP :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

I like mine on the frame. Or atleast an inch off.


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

i agree im 28 so im not that old i got into the sport at a young age building bikes and was taught at a time when the imperials, lifestyle groupe etc ran the show circuit so thats what i grew to love when i got into minitrucks which i build now tahts one thing i loved it was about tucking rims and laying frame or body i love the cover of the 37 in the new lrm laying hard :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 27 2007, 06:40 PM~9097369
> *I like mine on the frame. Or atleast an inch off.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HOW I PARK MY RYDE AT THE SHOWS OR PICNICS....


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

That Santana 66 is ONE BAD IMPALA !!!




















Ants are ducking when we park !!!!


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

Well yeah da times done changed... but not really...not every younster wants to bang dey shit....their are still some that want to lay n play......

You got the hoppers and you got the lowriders... 
Really its a good thing to have the 2... it jus comes to show how things are going good for lowriding in general....

Its all bout da money.. If ya dough is right you can build a pretty lay n play or a pretty hopper....

We still lowride....the hoppers take the shine a bit cause..its exciting....

But you still see that good ole lay n play on HARD IN DA PAINT.......


Jus sent off all yall stuff enjoy the videos.....the package is pretty big... so I hope someone is home and the mail man don't leave it on top of the box....


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

all the lowriders ive had lay on the floor and im 20 never had a hopper and never will
my 1st low








my 2nd








my 3rd low








my 4th low


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

and this is my baby now still laying low
















and here it is with its new color


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Im 15 i got a 63 SS in the making...i want to roll front up ass down thats also my favorite pos for impala's im not gonna hop it i dont want to bang it up if i were to hop or something i'd rather get a g body or something but not an old chevy...


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 28 2007, 11:53 AM~9100218
> *Im 15 i got a 63 SS in the making...i want to roll front up ass down thats also my favorite pos for impala's im not gonna hop it i dont want to bang it up if i were to hop or something i'd rather get a g body or something but not an old chevy...
> *


here's my car...not much right now but it's coming along slowly later on after i finish the 63 i'd like to get a 47 fleetline those are my favorite bombas they look hella good laying on the ground


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Great Topic, Great Opinions. We hear all the pros and cons. Alot of the radical Hoppers cannot lay on the ground,are they still lowriders? It's in your soul and it shows in your ride down on the ground.


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 27 2007, 07:57 PM~9096891
> *Where do I start?....
> 
> People want to floss as much as possible, as easy as possible and as fast as possible to their friends and the public. Why spend over 10K on paint/body alone when you can get your stock Regal hittin' back bumper and in ALL the videos for only 4k?????
> ...


Not trying to single anyone person out. LOWRIDING IS JUST WHAT IT SAYS. RIDING LOW. IT DOESNT MATTER IF YOU ARE IN PRIMER OR CANDY. I FELL IN LOVE WITH LOWRIDING JUST LIKE MOST REAL RIDERS. I COULDNT AFFORD HYDROS AT FIRST SO I JUST THREW SOME 13X7 ON MY SHIT WHICH ALREADY HAD SAGGING SRINGS. SO THERE I WAS ONE GOOD BUYMP AND SPARKS WOULD FLY. I ROAD MY SHIT AND WAS HAPPY WITH IT. I WANTED RIDE ON THE SIDE OF CORVETTES AND LOOK THE DRIVER RIGHT IN THE FACE. MY POINT IS LOWRIDE FOR THE LOVE OF IT. NOT TO GET STATUS. PEOPLE PUT TO MUCH PRESSURE ON THE YOUNGER CATS TO THINK THEY HAVE TO GET 50 INCHES OR THERE CAR IS GARBAGE. I LOVE LOWRIDING AND FOR ALL THOSE GUYS THAT ONLY HAVE HYDRAULIC FAME TO KEEP THEM GOING . GET A LIFE FOOLS.

IF IT AINT LOW IT AINT A LOWRIDING. PEACE TO TRUE LOWRIDERS


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

i like watching cars hop but i dont have enough money to build and maintain one...im having a hard time affording the parts i need for the 63 it's a slow process but once it's done it's gonna be good...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 28 2007, 12:23 PM~9099849
> *    Jus sent off all yall stuff enjoy the videos.....the package is pretty big... so I hope someone is home and the mail man don't leave it on top of the box....
> *


got me right?  hope nodody donr deeboo it when im at work lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Oct 28 2007, 01:44 PM~9100179
> *and this is my baby now still laying low
> 
> 
> ...


memphis tenn be LAY IN IT LOW  :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 28 2007, 01:56 PM~9100227
> *here's my car...not much right now but it's coming along slowly later on after i finish the 63 i'd like to get a 47 fleetline those are my favorite bombas they look hella good laying on the ground
> 
> 
> ...


damn lil homie i thought u was like 27 30 with a trey like that, but you doin it right way though, like i said them skirts and dual antenas will kill them


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Oct 28 2007, 02:08 PM~9100289
> *Great Topic, Great Opinions. We hear all the pros and cons. Alot of the radical Hoppers cannot lay on the ground,are they still lowriders? It's in your soul and it shows in your ride down on the ground.
> *


thanks thats why i started it to speak on it, to me any car looks good low to the ground it gives it a different look :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

i have no choice i lowered my ride to the point where i have to avoid speed bumps im gonna juice it but its only gonna have 4 switches and 4 batteries enough to go up when i need to.

everyone can layitlow but doubt anyone drives it that way ive seen minitrucks drive layed out more than lowriders


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

My bitch lays frame like shes supposed to  Raised up low and slow..


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 28 2007, 12:56 PM~9100629
> *damn lil homie i thought u was like 27 30 with a trey like that, but you doin it right way though, like i said them skirts and dual antenas will kill them
> *


i got skirts for it but no antennas...it still needs alot of work we're rebuilding the motor it needs all new interior it dont have the right seats it needs buckets but it's got some ugly buick bench seats(came like that) i've had it for like 3 years already...








i work on it everyday after school weather its cleaning it up or putting something new on...i want to get some 13's...but im not sure if skirts will fit with them they dont fit right now cause i got reversed baby moons under the hubcaps and they hit on the skirts


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Oct 28 2007, 03:07 PM~9100697
> *My bitch lays frame like shes supposed to   Raised up low and slow..
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Oct 28 2007, 01:13 PM~9100743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh damn!! that looks really nice layed out like that
very very nice cant wait to see mine layin :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 28 2007, 03:10 PM~9100721
> *i got skirts for it but no antennas...it still needs alot of work we're rebuilding the motor it needs all new interior it dont have the right seats it needs buckets but it's got some ugly buick bench seats(came like that) i've had it for like 3 years already...
> 
> 
> ...


shit the body looks super straight and the motor bout to be tight so you in the game :biggrin: 13s should fit homie get the right tires and it should ride? but you doin a great job homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Oct 28 2007, 03:13 PM~9100743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS LOWRIDING


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 28 2007, 12:56 PM~9100227
> *here's my car...not much right now but it's coming along slowly later on after i finish the 63 i'd like to get a 47 fleetline those are my favorite bombas they look hella good laying on the ground
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with just about everyones idea of what a lowride is and I would like to add that the owner of this car is still a LOWRIDER because in his soul he has and will contribute to our "THANG"(ONDA). We have guys in our club that don't even have a car yet but LOWRIDING is in their soul.

Lowride= A vehicle that is very close to the ground.

Lowrider = Any person, no matter what race ,creed , sex or religion that contributes anything POSITIVE to our "THANG" ( ONDA" ) .

Hopper= a vehicle that can reach heights a lowride cannot but would rather hang with the true lowrides that it branched out from 'cuz thats what evolved from lowridin'.

MUCH RESPECT TO ALL 3


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Oct 28 2007, 03:17 PM~9100771
> *I agree with just about everyones idea of what a lowride is and I would like to add that the owner of this car is still a LOWRIDER because in his soul he has and will contribute to our "THANG"(ONDA). We have guys in our club that don't even have a car yet but LOWRIDING is in their soul.
> 
> Lowride= A vehicle that is very close to the ground.
> ...


THATS REAL TALK


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I always think a ride looks best layed out. Even at shows sometimes i just lay her out, I think my ride looks better layed


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 28 2007, 01:15 PM~9100758
> *shit the body looks super straight and the motor bout to be tight so you in the game :biggrin:  13s should fit homie get the right tires and it should ride? but you doin a great job homie :thumbsup:
> *


thanks alot...it needs body work...its a little wavy and on the fenders behind the wheel it's starting to bubble up...
my first car i got when i was 12 it was a 73 impala that i got for $50 it ran but not very good it needed a u joint and the interior was torn up...then sold that and got a 47 chevy pickup 5 window heres some pics
















then sold that and bought the 63 for 3gz and drove it home it looked kinda ugly had a funky grill and license plate panel...lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

CUSTOM GRILL AND PANEL LOL :0


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Oct 28 2007, 01:17 PM~9100771
> *I agree with just about everyones idea of what a lowride is and I would like to add that the owner of this car is still a LOWRIDER because in his soul he has and will contribute to our "THANG"(ONDA). We have guys in our club that don't even have a car yet but LOWRIDING is in their soul.
> 
> Lowride= A vehicle that is very close to the ground.
> ...


thanks alot means alot coming from a guy with such a nice car like urs keeps me going...


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 28 2007, 01:25 PM~9100807
> *CUSTOM GRILL AND PANEL LOL :0
> *


yup took it off the day i got it :biggrin: :biggrin: my cousin gave me a donor grill that was broken on the left side i threw that on...lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THERES STILL SOMETHIN WITH IMPALAS I LIKE WITH THE STOCK RIMS N HUBS ON LAYED TO THE GROUND :0 GOTTA FIND THOSE PICS


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

here's the grill i threw on it the next day


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THATS WAY BETTER LOL


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 28 2007, 01:10 PM~9100721
> *i got skirts for it but no antennas...it still needs alot of work we're rebuilding the motor it needs all new interior it dont have the right seats it needs buckets but it's got some ugly buick bench seats(came like that) i've had it for like 3 years already...
> 
> 
> ...


Will not fit unless you shorten the rear end. Well worth it


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

OR GET A FORD 9IN RIGHT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 28 2007, 02:47 PM~9101106
> *OR GET A FORD 9IN RIGHT
> *


Yeah, but I'd keep the OG rear end unless he's being really custom or needs strength.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

wait is this topic about people that drive around lowered or cars that layout?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*LOWRIDING IS JUST THAT..."LOWRIDING AND KEEPEN IT TRADITIONAL" ANY WAY YOU LOOK AT IT AND AS THE TIMES CHANGE, "LOWRIDING" STAYS JUST THAT AND DONT CHANGE BUT GETS BETTER. YOU KNOW THE EURO SCEEN HIT HARD IN THE 90'S AND KINDA FADED OUT SINCE THEN AND THEN THE BIG RIMS AND SHIT FOR YOUR EVERYDAY DRIVERS...BUT TO ME LOWRIDERS ARE IN THERE "OWN" CLASS AND ARE LIKE OLDIE JAMS HOMIE...THEY WILL NEVER FADE OUT OR DIE. YOU CAN PLAY OLDIES ANYTIME AND EVERYTIME YOU HEAR THAT ONE JAM IT ALWAYS SOUNDS JUST AS GOOD AS IT DID WHEN YOU FIRST HEARD IT!!!! THATS THE SAME WITH LOWRIDERS HOMIE THEY WILL NEVER FADE OR DIE, THEY HAVE THAT SAME SEXY LOOK THEY HAD WHEN YOU SEEN YOUR FIRST ONE CRUISING SLOW AND LOW ON THEM 13'S LOOKEN FINE AS FUCK ON THE BLVD.......JUST MY .02................CHUCKS*

*KEEP ROLLEN THEM TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS...................GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 28 2007, 02:47 PM~9101106
> *OR GET A FORD 9IN RIGHT
> *


i dont know i'd like to keep it og the rear end is a posi rear end it has the stamp on it... but i want to get it shortened and chrome...


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 28 2007, 08:40 PM~9103258
> *i dont know i'd like to keep it og the rear end is a posi rear end it has the stamp on it... but i want to get it shortened and chrome...
> *


the car has alot of cool stuff to it...it's got the posi rear end 327 turbo fire that supposed to put out 300hp stock and it's got high compression 60cc heads...it's built for speed :biggrin: :biggrin: but i like rollin slow listening to oldies...no better way to cruise...


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 27 2007, 06:49 PM~9096839
> *cuz it seems like my lil homie and other people out there just got into lowriding to 3 wheel and hop, but never RIDES LOW
> *


Been riding low since my first car by use of smaller wheels, lowering springs, spindles, cut springs, etc....and am almost about to have juice in a car i own for the first time as soon as i finish getting the parts i need and doing as much as i can in the install process.  But for now, even though my ride's not as low as i'd like, i still roll it year round and whether it's snowing or raining just like this...


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 28 2007, 08:40 PM~9103258
> *i dont know i'd like to keep it og the rear end is a posi rear end it has the stamp on it... but i want to get it shortened and chrome...
> *


i was thinking i'll probably jus get a 9inch and keep the posi rear end put away...that rear end is probably gonna be worth some money later on...


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 28 2007, 09:04 PM~9103427
> *Been riding low since my first car by use of smaller wheels, lowering springs, spindles, cut springs, etc....and am almost about to have juice in a car i own for the first time as soon as i finish getting the parts i need and doing as much as i can in the install process.    But for now, even though my ride's not as low as i'd like, i still roll it year round and whether it's snowing or raining just like this...
> 
> 
> ...


nice regal...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 28 2007, 10:40 PM~9103258
> *i dont know i'd like to keep it og the rear end is a posi rear end it has the stamp on it... but i want to get it shortened and chrome...
> *


THATS WHAT I WOULD DO


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 28 2007, 10:33 PM~9103925
> *THATS WHAT I WOULD DO
> *


i still dont know yet i might keep it put away and find another rear end...i want to change the gears in the rear end too...


----------



## my93caprice (Oct 15, 2007)

good topic :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Oct 28 2007, 04:58 PM~9101158
> *wait is this topic about people that drive around lowered or cars that layout?
> *


no its about lowriders driving there cars low, not locked up :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 28 2007, 11:24 PM~9104162
> *no its about lowriders driving there cars low, not locked up :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


  
hey do you have any pics of ur cars???


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

I have a question for u guys...i have a friend who is thinking about getting a 64 hardtop and chopping the roof on it and making it a convertible with a power top...i think it's not worth it and ur ruining a car what do u guys think...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

got my 64 project back


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 28 2007, 11:38 PM~9104221
> *got my 64 project back
> 
> 
> ...


that car looks good...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yeah its a good start and heres my daily


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 29 2007, 01:41 AM~9104228
> *yeah its a good start and heres my daily
> 
> 
> ...


heres my other 81 lac body goin on the 90 if i dont sell it


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 28 2007, 11:41 PM~9104228
> *yeah its a good start and heres my daily
> 
> 
> ...


it looks really solid nice caddy...does the 64 have a motor it sits up high in the front...


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 28 2007, 11:43 PM~9104232
> *heres my other 81 lac body goin on the 90 if i dont sell it
> 
> 
> ...


i like that one...my dad used to have a coupe deville it was clean light yellow with white interior i remember bumping oldies and cruising in it on weekends...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

na no motor and trans in it right now, going to get a rebuilt 350 and throw a 4oo trans in it thats whai goy laying around, might as whell use it :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 28 2007, 11:48 PM~9104251
> *na no motor and trans in it right now, going to get a rebuilt 350 and throw a 4oo trans in it thats whai goy laying around, might as whell use it :biggrin:
> *


  
would u chop the top on that and try to make it a vert??


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 28 2007, 11:32 PM~9104192
> *I have a question for u guys...i have a friend who is thinking about getting a 64 hardtop and chopping the roof on it and making it a convertible with a power top...i think it's not worth it and ur ruining a car what do u guys think...
> *


anyone care to answer this?


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 28 2007, 11:56 AM~9100227
> *here's my car...not much right now but it's coming along slowly later on after i finish the 63 i'd like to get a 47 fleetline those are my favorite bombas they look hella good laying on the ground
> 
> 
> ...


    i wasn't raised by a family of lowriders or anything, i just have a love and passion for lowriding. i'm 15 and i was also gonna get a 63...but unfortunately some shit happened and i'm no longer able to get it...but i'm still trynna stack my money so that i can buy and BUILD a lowrider  i'm not gonna lie, for us youngsters comin up in this lifestyle, a car doing 50+ inches does catch our eye and make us curious, but when i get my ride, im actually going to lowride. i like seeing cars ride down the road locked up and shit, but there's nothing more beutiful to me than seeing a car all layed out on the pavement after it's been cleaned and waxed


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 29 2007, 01:50 AM~9104259
> *
> would u chop the top on that and try to make it a vert??
> *


hell no love the hard tops i can put a moonroof on it and pattern it out


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 29 2007, 12:06 AM~9104346
> *hell no love the hard tops i can put a moonroof on it and pattern it out
> *


exactly i've been arguing with this dude for like 2 hours he says its cheaper to get a hard top and convert it to a vert then buying a real convertible i dont think so cause u got interior the top the rack then the frame for the windshield has to have the slots so the top can lock in place then doing the motor for the power top...there's much more too


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 29 2007, 12:06 AM~9104346
> *hell no love the hard tops i can put a moonroof on it and pattern it out
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

I love lowriders since i was a kid. tryn to get my firts one pretty soon. when I was 18 I got into minitrucks and bags and got an '01 dakota. when i had the money i drop it as low as possible with out bags. Now it sits on bags i got f,b,s,s on it and ride as low as possible. fuckd my driveshaft up and cut it in 2 pices from draggin the framerails cuz it hits the cab when it sits on the ground. didnt learn and almost whent through another one the following weekend. I have it at the shop tryin to get it even closer to the ground and im about finish baggin my S-10. My question to everybody is why they dont consider trucks on bags lowriders when most of us love to ride low and law our rockers?


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 29 2007, 12:08 AM~9104357
> *exactly i've been arguing with this dude for like 2 hours he says its cheaper to get a hard top and convert it to a vert i dont think so cause u got interior the top the rack then the frame for the windshield has to have the slots so the top can lock in place then doing the motor for the power top...there's much more too
> *


yep, and if it's not done right it wont look good. just tell him to keep it a hardtop...unless he wants to spend the rest of his life trying and paying to build it....if he's got that kinda money he can share the wealth :biggrin: 

i'm guessing you're talking about someone with little knowledge or research :dunno:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 29 2007, 12:12 AM~9104386
> *yep, and if it's not done right it wont look good. just tell him to keep it a hardtop...unless he wants to spend the rest of his life trying paying to build it....if he's got that kinda money he can share the wealth :biggrin:
> 
> i'm guessing you're talking about someone with little knowledge or research  :dunno:
> *


not really...he gets on here alot...he knows alot about lowriders but i dont know how teh hell he came up with this idea :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

not hating on you homie but, air bags and mini trucks aint lowriding


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 29 2007, 12:15 AM~9104401
> *not hating on you homie but, air bags and mini trucks aint lowriding
> *


airbags belong in steering wheels :biggrin: :biggrin: jus playing homie...it dont really matter lowriders and mini truckers can still kick it...


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 29 2007, 12:14 AM~9104398
> *not really...he gets on here alot...he knows alot about lowriders but i dont know how teh hell he came up with this idea :biggrin:
> *


oh, there was a guy on here named ARAB talkin about converting a h/t into a vert....same guy?? :biggrin:  and that guy's 64 was clean too


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 29 2007, 12:17 AM~9104416
> *oh, there was a guy on here named ARAB talkin about converting a h/t into a vert....same guy?? :biggrin:   and that guy's 64 was clean too
> *


naw different dude...this guy is our age..


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

oh, does he get in our thread?


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 29 2007, 12:16 AM~9104407
> *airbags belong in steering wheels :biggrin:  :biggrin: jus playing homie...it dont really matter lowriders and mini truckers can still kick it...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 i personally just dont care for bags, it just doesn't compare to the sound of a hydraulic pump IMO


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 29 2007, 02:17 AM~9104416
> *oh, there was a guy on here named ARAB talkin about converting a h/t into a vert....same guy?? :biggrin:   and that guy's 64 was clean too
> *


and it was a super sport


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 29 2007, 12:18 AM~9104430
> *oh, does he get in our thread?
> *


naw...


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 29 2007, 03:22 AM~9104462
> *and it was a super sport
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: i hope he doesn't do it


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 29 2007, 03:26 AM~9104479
> *naw...
> *


well why the hell not?? :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 29 2007, 12:22 AM~9104462
> *and it was a super sport
> *


damn...i wouldnt chop a top on a hardtop...thats ruining a good car...i got sooo much love for cars man i've been around them all my life...i hate seeing people trash old cars...that shit gets me depressed...there's also alot of people out there that dont take care of there car and let them get all scratched throw garbage all over the place or not wash it...u can atleast wash ur car with the hose...thats what i used to do every friday...jus cause i didnt like to see my car dirty and love looking at clean chrome and paint...


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

I love dat sound too datz why im tryin to get a lowrider. At the time I had a truck and got into bags. They both got their pros and cons. You have a better time on hydros but get a better ride on bags. And what about the impalas dat ride on 13" and airbags are those lowriders.


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Oct 29 2007, 03:33 AM~9104516
> *I love dat sound too datz why im tryin to get a lowrider. At the time I had a truck and got into bags. They both got their pros and cons. You have a better time on hydros but get a better ride on bags. And what about the impalas dat ride on 13" and airbags are those lowriders.
> *


i'll put it this way.... personally, i don't like bags...and anything with bags will never be a lowrider IMO....but other people might see an impala w/ bags and call it a lowrider because its traditional


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Oct 29 2007, 12:33 AM~9104516
> *I love dat sound too datz why im tryin to get a lowrider. At the time I had a truck and got into bags. They both got their pros and cons. You have a better time on hydros but get a better ride on bags. And what about the impalas dat ride on 13" and airbags are those lowriders.
> *


u think u get a better ride with bags...i always see mini trucks with bags bouncing like crazy...i think on both cars with hydralics and bags ride fine when they sit at stock height it's jus when u lift them up or drop them they get a little rough but that's one of the best parts about cars with hydralics feeling the bouncing...and being able to lift and drop the car...if u want the car to ride really smooth then dont juice it...jus my 2cents


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Oct 29 2007, 02:33 AM~9104516
> *I love dat sound too datz why im tryin to get a lowrider. At the time I had a truck and got into bags. They both got their pros and cons. You have a better time on hydros but get a better ride on bags. And what about the impalas dat ride on 13" and airbags are those lowriders.
> *


hydros could ride smooth to, air bags on a impala with 13s dont even look and sound rite on it to me but each its own, i like the ride of hydros and a sounds of the motors and dumps specially the #16 hydro airs :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 29 2007, 12:40 AM~9104553
> *hydros could ride smooth to, air bags on a impala with 13s dont even look and sound rite on it to me but each its own, i like the ride of hydros and a sounds of the motors and dumps specially the #16  hydro airs :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 29 2007, 03:29 AM~9104498
> *damn...i wouldnt chop a top on a hardtop...thats ruining a good car...i got sooo much love for cars man i've been around them all my life...i hate seeing people trash old cars...that shit gets me depressed...there's also alot of people out there that dont take care of there car and let them get all scratched throw garbage all over the place or not wash it...u can atleast wash ur car with the hose...thats what i used to do every friday...jus cause i didnt like to see my car dirty and love looking at clean chrome and paint...
> *


x2 my dad and grandpa is what got me into cars period, my dad was/is into hotrods/muscle cars, and my granpa was OG. i can remember seein my dad work on his chevelle and elco and cruising around town with him and how clean they were. i clean my shit every weekend, even thoough it's a 94 s-10 work truck i still hate to see it dirty


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 29 2007, 03:40 AM~9104553
> *hydros could ride smooth to, air bags on a impala with 13s dont even look and sound rite on it to me but each its own, i like the ride of hydros and a sounds of the motors and dumps specially the #16  hydro airs :biggrin:
> *


thats what its about right there  nothing compares to those sounds.....nothing


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 29 2007, 12:44 AM~9104573
> *x2 my dad and grandpa is what got me into cars period, my dad was/is into hotrods/muscle cars, and my granpa was OG. i can remember seein my dad work on his chevelle and elco and cruising around town with him and how clean they were. i clean my shit every weekend, even thoough it's a 94 s-10 work truck i still hate to see it dirty
> *


ya my whole family is into cars...mostly lowriders my dad's been lowriding for a loooong time...im sure some of u guys have seen pics of his old 77 monte...yesterday we were watching an old lowrider video from 92 he was telling me that i used to watch them all the time...every morning...and then he made me a model 64 and i used to sleep with that instead of a teddy bear or blanky like most kids u see on TV :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 29 2007, 02:46 AM~9104590
> *thats what its about right there  nothing compares to those sounds.....nothing
> *


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 29 2007, 03:47 AM~9104595
> *ya my whole family is into cars...mostly lowriders my dad's been lowriding for a loooong time...im sure some of u guys have seen pics of his old 77 monte...yesterday we were watching an old lowrider video from 92 he was telling me that i used to watch them all the time...every morning...and then he made me a model 64 and i used to sleep with that instead of a teddy bear or blanky like most kids u see on TV :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah, i used to get woke every morning by my dads cars, that was like my alarm clock :biggrin: he said i used to wanna sleep inside his chevelle b/c the way the leather interior smelt...now that i think about it, thats kinda weird :biggrin: i used to think i could drive and one time he was working on a car (nothing special) i climbed inside and put it in gear and it ran through the garage :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: scared the shit outta both of us!!!


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

I get a smooth ride on da dakota and the frame sits about 3" from da groud when i drive. lowridn is in my heart and eventually I will get the car that i really want wich is a 62 impala convertible painted skyblue with da white top white interior with blue pipin to match the car sittin on 13" with a bad ass chrome out hydro set up. I love the cars and love the lowrider lifestyle and everything about it.


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 27 2007, 08:28 PM~9097330
> *Like my sig says...
> 
> "Your shit can have 13s and juice but if the motherfucker dont sit low it aint a lowrider".
> ...


 :uh: haha somehow I knew you'd be in this topic...lol
I'll be bangin this one soon








and possibly just lowridin this one sometime late next year


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 27 2007, 08:28 PM~9097330
> *I only raise my shit for titties and speed bumps. :biggrin:
> *


titties :cheesy: but they dont raise cars for speed bumps anymore


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty+Oct 29 2007, 09:20 AM~9105072-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I have to or it wont go anywhere.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty_@Oct 29 2007, 06:20 AM~9105072
> *:uh:  haha somehow I knew you'd be in this topic...lol
> I'll be bangin this one soon
> 
> ...


that cutty's badass...


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 29 2007, 01:52 PM~9106320
> *that cutty's badass...
> *


x2


----------



## lowridinboyz (Mar 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty_@Oct 29 2007, 08:20 AM~9105072
> *:uh:  haha somehow I knew you'd be in this topic...lol
> I'll be bangin this one soon
> 
> ...


that cutlass is bangin son


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Oct 28 2007, 01:13 PM~9100743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats the way a drop should look! Nothing beats a drop Impala laid the fuck out!


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

I know it's a personal choice, but like me, most of the younger dudes that build them to lay 'em out are ones that love it for the same reason their father ,uncle , brother did it back in the day.They do this out of respect and love . I see alot of those that want to "floss" a mean 3-wheel or hop it off the ground do it either as a peer pressure thing or feel that most of there crew wants them to do the same thing. Either way, like I stated before whatever you do, do it for your own reasons, not what others are gonna think. 
By the way, someone mentioned that someone with a HT 64 SS was planning on chopping the top. I don't agree with that at all. Find a donor car and do that. One of my homies had a super clean 1969 SS Impala Ragtop that he sold because he just couldn't get himself to cut it up for hydros... Why ? It was a 427 SS Impala very rare. He and I share the same LOVE as"OUR" homeboy on this topic from Yakima with the white 63 Impala. First you gotta love cars and then you build them, that's why you'll never see a old bomb "HOPPER". True lowriders would not "hurt" them like that. I hope I never see that happen.
Peace out


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Oct 29 2007, 02:44 PM~9108056
> *I know it's a personal choice, but like me, most of the younger dudes that build them to lay 'em out are ones that love it for the same reason their father ,uncle , brother did it back in the day.They do this out of respect and love . I see alot of those that want to "floss" a mean 3-wheel or hop it off the ground do it either as a peer pressure thing or feel that most of there crew wants them to do the same thing. Either way, like I stated before whatever you do, do it for your own reasons, not what others are gonna think.
> By the way, someone mentioned that someone with a HT 64 SS was planning on chopping the top. I don't agree with that at all. Find a donor car and do that. One of my homies had a super clean 1969 SS Impala Ragtop that he sold because he just couldn't get himself to cut it up for hydros... Why ? It was a 427 SS Impala very rare. He and I share the same LOVE as"OUR" homeboy on this topic from Yakima with the white 63 Impala. First you gotta love cars and then you build them, that's why you'll never see a old bomb "HOPPER". True lowriders would not "hurt" them like that. I hope I never see that happen.
> Peace out
> *


thats real...thanks for including me as your homeboy...all u guys are my homeboys as well i look up to everyone of you guys...layin low is the way to go...hoppings cool and all but from all the videos i've seen like Truucha and all those other lowrider videos all hopping does is bring arguments...i like cruising,bbqing and just hanging out with other lowriders and talk and compare cars and share plans...i could do that all day...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I CAN DIG THAT :biggrin:


----------



## lowridinboyz (Mar 4, 2007)

yo u gotta lay dat shyt out. im 20 and gotta 78 tbird unda contruction rite now but when i had my 13's my shyt was low as hell :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 29 2007, 03:50 PM~9108126
> *thats real...thanks for including me as your homeboy...all u guys are my homeboys as well i look up to everyone of you guys...layin low is the way to go...hoppings cool and all but from all the videos i've seen like Truucha and all those other lowrider videos all hopping does is bring arguments...i like cruising,bbqing and just hanging out with other lowriders and talk and compare cars and share plans...i could do that all day...
> *


If all us lived closer, we would definitly KICK IT We have a chapter in Memphis that I would love to kick it with down there, I wish we could all somehow do that but with family,kids and jobs we have to tend to , It's not possible. This is the best that we can do, share thoughts ,ideas pics It's all good. This is probably the best topic started in a long time.AND nobody get me wrong I love HOPPERS only I LOVE LOWRIDIN" MORE !!!


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Oct 29 2007, 02:57 PM~9108186
> *If all us lived closer, we would definitly KICK IT We have a chapter in Memphis that I would love to kick it with down there, I wish we could all somehow do that but with family,kids and jobs we have to tend to , It's not possible. This is the best that we can do, share thoughts ,ideas pics It's all good. This is probably the best topic started in a long time.AND nobody get me wrong I love HOPPERS only I LOVE LOWRIDIN" MORE !!!
> *


agreed lets not let this one go...much love and respect to all of you "LOWRIDERS" and keep doing what your doing...


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 29 2007, 06:02 PM~9108212
> *agreed lets not let this one go...much love and respect to all of you "LOWRIDERS" and keep doing what your doing...
> *


x2!!  i look up to and respect all u guys....if it wasn't for the riders who's been in the game for awhile and actually know what they're doing, i probably wouldn't even know about this shit lol. i know that N.C. might not be known for the lowriders, but u can trust me, here in Durham we puttin it down foreal.....hopefully when i get my ride i will join Lowyalty C.C. those guys have nothin but love for me and they treat me like family...as a matter of fact i was at the president's house on sunday night.  they are real riders and build top notch lowriders..it's about quality not quanity...it's hard to believe that three years ago nobody knew who Lowyalty C.C. was and now they're putting out some of the best lows on the east coast and there's a chance of adding more chapters to the club (soon). Sure they have rides that were not built straight from them like "Sunday Driver", but i know from experience they do and can build there own lowriders because i've had the experience of helping them build there rides  

i know this topic wasn't about building lowriders, i just wanted to go ahead and put it out there before someone comes in here sayin some shit  and yeah like i said much love and respect for all u guys


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 29 2007, 04:28 PM~9108841
> *x2!!  i look up to and respect all u guys....if it wasn't for the riders who's been in the game for awhile and actually know what they're doing, i probably wouldn't even know about this shit lol. i know that N.C. might not be known for the lowriders, but u can trust me, here in Durham we puttin it down foreal.....hopefully when i get my ride i will join Lowyalty C.C. those guys have nothin but love for me and they treat me like family...as a matter of fact i was at the president's house on sunday night.  they are real riders and build top notch lowriders..it's about quality not quanity...it's hard to believe that three years ago nobody knew who Lowyalty C.C. was and now they're putting out some of the best lows on the east coast and there's a chance of adding more chapters to the club (soon). Sure they have rides that were not built straight from them like "Sunday Driver", but i know from experience they do and can build there own lowriders because i've had the experience of helping them build there rides
> 
> i know this topic wasn't about building lowriders, i just wanted to go ahead and put it out there before someone comes in here sayin some shit  and yeah like i said much love and respect for all u guys
> *


preach on sista!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

i drive mine low


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 29 2007, 07:35 PM~9108914
> *preach on DADDY!!! :biggrin:
> *


u know it :biggrin:


----------



## ROCBOTM (Oct 11, 2007)

ANYGIVIN SUNDAY LA KILLA CALI CRENSHAW BLVD.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 29 2007, 07:44 PM~9110440
> *u know it :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

:0 keep this topic at the top


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 29 2007, 09:45 PM~9111311
> *:0 keep this topic at the top
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

I like to think of my self as a real lowrider but my car sits as high if not higher then it did stock but it's a car dancer my first ride (that I rolled) was like 4 or 5 inches off the ground with a bad ass system in it :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 29 2007, 12:38 AM~9104221
> *got my 64 project back
> 
> 
> ...


i want that VW bus next to it, whats the story PM me serious.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

o dont know about it, i was just in storage parked next to it homie


----------



## elkoholic65 (Aug 3, 2007)

The lower the better.... Bags, hydros, cement blocks, however you achieve your low-ness doesnt matter to me as long as its low....

If it aint layin' it aint playin' :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elkoholic65_@Oct 29 2007, 10:18 PM~9111507
> *The lower the better.... Bags, hydros, cement blocks, however you achieve your low-ness doesnt matter to me as long as its low....
> 
> If it aint layin' it aint playin'  :biggrin:
> *


i put cement blocks in the back of my car one time it looked pretty cool low...the front coils have already been cut...but i dont like it sitting low in the front cause i got these cheap headers that hang low and they hit everywhere...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i remember cutting my springs off my car and homies car back in the days just to ride low, still was bouncin lol good times


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 29 2007, 10:35 PM~9111616
> *i remember cutting my springs off my car and homies car back in the days just to ride low, still was bouncin lol good times
> *


i remember i put some wood 4X4 blocks to lift up the front (i know ghetto huh lol) it looked pretty cool until one day we were cruising it and we went over a bumpy road and on one of the bumps it split the block and the car was lower in the left front corner...felt like it had hydralics and we dumped the side...it rode cool it would bounce felt like it had hydralics...lol

before-








after-


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ghetto drualics lol


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 29 2007, 11:26 PM~9111888
> *ghetto drualics lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: i always tell everyone its got hydralics cause the guy that had it before made some switch panel under the dash for some crap it's got 3 switches and my 4 way flasher there too...lol they think it has hydralics cause it sits low in the front.lol


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 29 2007, 11:26 PM~9111888
> *ghetto drualics lol
> *


if i gassed it then hit the brakes the front tires would want to come off the ground...i felt cool cruising around the block with the bouncing and bumping oldies in the boom box i carried since it has the stock am radio.lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

if half of your rear wheel aint showing that lowriding :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 29 2007, 11:31 PM~9111915
> *if half of your rear wheel aint showing that lowriding :biggrin:
> *


then im out cause u can see the rear end and shocks in the back since the front sits lower..but hydralics will fix that later on...i painted all my undercarraige black...frame,rearend exhaust lower and upper a-arms and frame and did my rear shocks white since the cars white...
heres the engine bay...i still need to clean up all the wires...im gonna get a new harness the guy i bought the car from had alot of crap lots of wires that arent even being used...he put a oldskool alarm that u have to turn a key on the fender to arm it...it sucks i got another key hole in the fender :uh: :uh: 








those headers are a pain in the ass they got in the way with everything when we pulled the motor out and when we put the motor back in i didnt put the other side on before we dropped the motor in and we couldnt get the headers in so we had to pull the motor back out and bolt up the headers to the collector then drop the motor in again... :angry: :angry:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

i got more painted...i pulled my heater box off and painted it and i pulled the hood hinges and painted it too...i have to pull the motor back out again cause it's got a hole in the piston...we're thinking something fell in and put the hole in the piston...sucks


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

shit but its still a lowrider cuz its a 63 i was jus saying:biggrin: you got the long headers or the shorty ones?


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

if i had the money to spend i would like to pull the body off the frame and sand blast and powder coat the frame...but im a broke 15 year old...i need a job...if i had a job i'd have the 63 rollin faster. im gonna go see if i can get a job at shucks or safeway


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 29 2007, 11:44 PM~9111957
> *shit but its still a lowrider cuz its a 63 i was jus saying:biggrin:  you got the long headers or the shorty ones?
> *


they're long ones that hang low...they suck...always leaking i have to tighten them up like every couple weeks...im gonna chop them up and put the stock ram horns on...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

but shit your 15 with a 63 impala, im 25 and my 64 looks like shit lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 30 2007, 01:46 AM~9111972
> *they're long ones that hang low...they suck...always leaking i have to tighten them up like every couple weeks...im gonna chop them up and put the stock ram horns on...
> *


yeah i dont like the long ones cuz they hang a lil and will hit if lowered in the front thats how it was with my 73 impala, like the shorty kind or the stock ones lol


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 29 2007, 11:47 PM~9111979
> *but shit your 15 with a 63 impala, im 25 and my 64 looks like shit lol
> *


 :biggrin: thanks...mines not running either  gotta save up for pistons...i got like $200 right now...im thinking of getting a different motor like a cheap 305 that runs so i can cruise and rebuild the 327 probably put a different cam and bore it out with lots and lots of chrome!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i know you can find a lil gig to stack up so you can ride out next summer


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 29 2007, 11:49 PM~9111989
> *yeah i dont like the long  ones cuz they hang a lil and will hit if lowered in the front thats how it was with my 73 impala, like the shorty kind or the stock ones lol
> *


ya mine scrape on speed bumps alot...i dont even go into stores parking lots.lol my dads car sits really low...one time me and my bro and my cousin and him were all cruising in it and it was bottoming out and throwing sparks.lol


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 29 2007, 11:51 PM~9111994
> *i know you can find a lil gig to stack up so you can ride out next summer
> *


ya there's always mcdonalds i dont really want to work there but i guess moneys money...


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 29 2007, 11:49 PM~9111989
> *yeah i dont like the long  ones cuz they hang a lil and will hit if lowered in the front thats how it was with my 73 impala, like the shorty kind or the stock ones lol
> *


i had a 73 impala it was primer with a white top...it was expensive 50 bucks it was my first car when i was 12...lol it ran but like crap wouldnt stay on... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 30 2007, 01:52 AM~9112000
> *ya there's always mcdonalds i dont really want to work there but i guess moneys money...
> *


if i was your age i would, fuck what they thank, you going to be lowriding shit


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 30 2007, 01:53 AM~9112004
> *i had a 73 impala it was primer with a white top...it was expensive 50 bucks it was my first car when i was 12...lol it ran but like crap wouldnt stay on... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah i kinda miss my 73 to got it out the junkyard for 2 300


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 29 2007, 11:55 PM~9112013
> *yeah i kinda miss my 73 to got it out the junkyard for 2 300
> *


ya i wanted to do mine champagne with a dark brown top...and a sunroof...i remember that car good...interior looked like a lion lived in it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Oct 29 2007, 12:57 AM~9104646
> *I get a smooth ride on da dakota and the frame sits about 3" from da groud when i drive. lowridn is in my heart and eventually I will get the car that i really want wich is a 62 impala convertible painted skyblue with da white top white interior with blue pipin to match the car sittin on 13" with a bad ass chrome out hydro set up. I love the cars and love the lowrider lifestyle and everything about it.
> *


never said beter my self :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

heres a pic of my burban its low but not low enough


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

This is B4 I Ree did my caddy
















puting in work trying 2 get it done 6 week's after i got it back frome paint 








a cupell days later me and my brother instaled my moter that i was working on 4 what seamed 2 be a long time :biggrin: 








my baby's got a new hart 350 small block strocked out 2 a 355 with a 3-1/2 cam lift ex ex ex  








calling it a day








first time out 4 a sunday stroll (Bad picktur)








still havent wet sanded it yet :biggrin: 
















tottel build took 8 monthes and $8000  and im still not done ree doing it this winter LOL!!!!


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

damn nice lac homie !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Oct 30 2007, 09:03 AM~9113470
> *damn nice lac homie !!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## liljuve13 (Apr 23, 2006)

Lowriding originated with Laying the car low and I personally prefer Laying the ride as low as it could go but if people want to hop and fuck around with theyre rides then thats theyre Choice, I still consider it lowriding :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by liljuve13_@Oct 30 2007, 11:36 AM~9113722
> *Lowriding originated with Laying the car low and I personally prefer Laying the ride as low as it could go but if people want to hop and fuck around with theyre rides then thats theyre Choice, I still consider it lowriding  :biggrin:
> *


X2  

Shit, even the_ War _song _*lowrider *_, it say's _the lowrider get's a lil higher !_


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

sup everyone!!!


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 30 2007, 12:36 PM~9114981
> *TTT
> *



bag that s-10 homie :0


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 30 2007, 12:54 AM~9112007
> *if i was your age i would,  fuck what they thank, you going to be lowriding shit
> *


I can relate to that...One of Our Milwaukee members is still in high school and because of his work ethic and keeping up with school and his "Godfather" for lack of a better word, got him to sell his "Dreamcar" the Traing day Monte.( So he thought)









And ended up with my idea of the most sought after Impala this 64 SS...





























I asked him if he knew how lucky he was to have this car and he just smiled and that answered my stupid question. BTW he is still in High School and only 17.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Oct 30 2007, 09:33 AM~9112933
> *heres a pic of my burban its low but not low enough
> 
> 
> ...


that burb tuff homie


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

the lac is sittin right :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by liljuve13_@Oct 30 2007, 11:36 AM~9113722
> *Lowriding originated with Laying the car low and I personally prefer Laying the ride as low as it could go but if people want to hop and fuck around with theyre rides then thats theyre Choice, I still consider it lowriding  :biggrin:
> *


i agree, all that is part of lowriding but if your hopper cant lay and drive its not a lowrider :biggrin: lowriders and hoppers 2 differend things


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 30 2007, 11:39 AM~9113733
> *X2
> 
> Shit, even the War song lowrider , it say's the lowrider get's a lil higher !
> *


he probly talkin bout lifting up the car


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 30 2007, 02:33 PM~9114949
> *sup everyone!!!
> *


sup homeboy


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elkoholic65+Oct 30 2007, 12:18 AM~9111507-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a better camera now


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Oct 30 2007, 05:21 PM~9117071
> *I can relate to that...One of Our Milwaukee members is still in high school and because of his work ethic and keeping up with school and his  "Godfather" for lack of a better word, got him to sell his "Dreamcar" the Traing day Monte.( So he thought)
> 
> 
> ...


both cars are nice...i talked to my dad today...and he said maybe next weekend we can go job hunting :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

get on the grind young homie :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 30 2007, 10:12 PM~9119518
> *get on the grind young homie :biggrin:
> *


yup cant wait hopefully i get one so i can start working on the 63 more... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

good luck cuz, :cheesy:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 31 2007, 12:32 AM~9119617
> *good luck cuz,  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


That looks sick laid out in the back like that.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 30 2007, 10:32 PM~9119617
> *good luck cuz,  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


those cruiser skirts jus sets it off with the ass down :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 30 2007, 10:12 PM~9119518
> *get on the grind young homie :biggrin:
> *



x2 cuz when you start having kids its no joke so start putin money on that 63 !!!
oohhh and i hate you thats my dream car :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Oct 27 2007, 09:10 PM~9097262
> *I'm the oldest guy in my chapter, and all the young guys think I'm crazy for layin frame. They always say what if your shit busts and you get stuck? I say lifes to short to worry about "what if's"   LOW AND SLOW
> *


well said.


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 30 2007, 08:37 PM~9118708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

The front locked up a lil bit and the ass laid...when I say laid it better b a C frame...

People don't C frame anymore...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 31 2007, 02:56 PM~9124968
> *The front locked up a lil bit and the ass laid...when I say laid it better b a C frame...
> 
> People don't C frame anymore...
> *


Their use to me a hydraulic guy name "Old Man" Frank Cordova out of La Puente, Ca who used to do hydraulic work way ahead of his time, he could lay a car without c'framing it. anyone remember him?


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Oct 31 2007, 09:32 AM~9122222
> *x2 cuz when you start having kids its no joke so start putin money on that 63 !!!
> oohhh and i hate you thats my dream car  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ya im looking for another motor right now...probably a 305 since there cheaper jus to throw in and cruise while a do a full rebuild on the 327...


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Oct 31 2007, 12:32 PM~9122222
> *x2 cuz when you start having kids its no joke so start putin money on that 63 !!!
> oohhh and i hate you thats my dream car  :biggrin:
> *



Stop ur hattin and get to work on ur own shit. DA burban aint goin to fix itself. get at me laters homie ill be in G park


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

[/IMG]


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

[/IMG]


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 31 2007, 08:41 PM~9126031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats layin'


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 31 2007, 05:37 PM~9126025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like those boat tail rivis they're like one of the best cars to do patterns on...the body lines are perfect...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

that a lowrider :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

What's up my brothers and sisters ???

That''s my salutation on this topic from now on. Because there are No haters on this topic,it's all about the love of lowridin' whether it's a daily driver or a hopper or a super clean cruiser to your full tilt show car.

We all agree to a certain extent that a lowride MUST be able to lay on the ground as close as possible and we don't care if the paint is fadin' or if it's in primer or is drenched in candies and pearls. original hubcaps, cragers, supremes ,tru-spokes or Daytons, 13s or 14s 5.20s or radials (THEY HAVE TO BE WHITEWALLS) Chrome or painted undies original engine or hi/po crates door handles or not and the MOST important thing of all is that YOU are proud of it either way.

I'd bet that I could run into any of you here and strike up a conversation as we had known each other for a lifetime. You know it's gotta be something very special this thing we call LOWRIDING !!!!

Peace out !


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Nov 1 2007, 11:23 AM~9130042
> *What's up my brothers and sisters ???
> 
> That''s my salutation on this topic from now on. Because there are No haters on this topic,it's all about the love of lowridin' whether it's a daily driver or a hopper or a super clean cruiser to your full tilt  show car.
> ...


pinche bobby! awesomwe spit! you always know wat to say!


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90_@Nov 1 2007, 10:24 AM~9130058
> *pinche bobby! awesomwe spit! you always know wat to say!
> *



I get it from my peers.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Nov 1 2007, 11:32 AM~9130119
> *I get it from my peers.
> *


 :cheesy: most of us think that way!


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Nov 1 2007, 09:23 AM~9130042
> *What's up my brothers and sisters ???
> 
> That''s my salutation on this topic from now on. Because there are No haters on this topic,it's all about the love of lowridin' whether it's a daily driver or a hopper or a super clean cruiser to your full tilt  show car.
> ...


X2 I can do the same if we're talking about lowriders...that's always really cool to do like for me im not that far into the game like u guys are and i like hearing advice and jus different things about cars...learn alot about lowriders everyday on here...


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

e=six trey impala,Nov 1 2007, 05:20 PM~9133473]
X2 I can do the same if we're talking about lowriders...that's always really cool to do like for me im not that far into the game like u guys are and i like hearing advice and jus different things about cars...learn alot about lowriders everyday on here...


Thanks my little brother, you'll also find some humorous responses like the one from SOMOSUNO90 callin'me pinche understand it's all in good fun, besides I think he's funny like that you know? There was another topic where someone asked for advise from the veteranos that I wanted to post a few pointers
I'll start on here with some that come to mind...

Never EVER drop (dump) your car on its side with the door open... I learned that one personally, I had to replace the door hinges and do some bodywork on the door corner.

Stay in school & remember your there to educate yourself, indulging in the hynas is a plus.I dropped out needing a few credits and waited 13 years to finally get my GED and got an Associates Degree from our local college.

Some veteranos were blessed to have the talent to paint or draw or just excel at something and got payed to do it,but believe me that is still hard w/o some schoolin'

Never let anyone borrow your car,if somthing happens to it you end up paying for the damage and might lose the friendship.

Don't do drugs and if you're gonna drink , drink responsibly. 

and for now one of the most important things I can only hope you understand,Love and Respect you Familia as much as you Love and Respect yourself...believe me it will show and it does already.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

GOOD ADVICE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: today i was hitting some switches on a friends caprice...felt cool...i'll always respect my familia including u guys i consider u guys as part of my familia as well...


1 love


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 1 2007, 07:56 PM~9133730
> *GOOD ADVICE!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: today i was hitting some switches on a friends caprice...felt cool...i'll always respect my familia including u guys i consider u guys as part of my familia as well...1 love
> *


x2 everyone that contributes in this lifestyle and helps us youngsters out is and will always be considered family to me....much props to all u guys  and i'm glad that this website was created, that way people like my homie Polo (six trey impala) and myself can interact w/ each other and talk to u guys to get advice...i think it's pretty cool that people on two different sides of the country can create such a bond w/ each other.....


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Nov 1 2007, 05:39 PM~9134016
> *x2 everyone that contributes in this lifestyle and helps us youngsters out is and will always be considered family to me....much props to all u guys  and i'm glad that this website was created, that way people like my homie Polo (six trey impala) and myself can interact w/ each other and talk to u guys to get advice...i think it's pretty cool that people on two different sides of the country can create such a bond w/ each other.....
> *


yup...ur like my long distance sister...
(better not change that too daddy either) :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

oh yeah i also forgot to mention, here in Lowrider General, my good friends Mike (hell raiser 87), Polo (six trey impala), and myself have created a topic for the youngsters coming up in the game...at first some people had their doubts, but the topic is one of the rare topics such as this one where we can all come together and talk to each other about lowriding or whatever else comes up w/ out a bunch of bullshit  so any of u older guys are more than welcome to stop by and drop some knowledge on us :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 1 2007, 08:42 PM~9134032
> *yup...ur like my long distance brother...
> (better not change that too daddy either) :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 there, u happy :biggrin: naw, but foreal...lets keep this topic on the top for everybody to see and comment in  but NO BULLSHIT!!!!......please :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Nov 1 2007, 06:46 PM~9134054
> *oh yeah i also forgot to mention, here in Lowrider General, my good friends Mike (hell raiser 87), Polo (six trey impala), and myself have created a topic for the youngsters coming up in the game...at first some people had their doubts, but the topic is one of the rare topics such as this one where we can all come together and talk to each other about lowriding or whatever else comes up  so any of u older guys are more than welcome to stop by and drop some knowledge on us :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Everybody listen up This is what I call respect!!!
I need more veteranos to spit their knowledge. These little vatos are sponges that will learn from our mistakes and learn what we teach them.
Thanks for the invite.


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Nov 1 2007, 08:50 PM~9134086
> *Everybody listen up  This is what I call respect!!!
> I need more veteranos to spit their knowledge. These little vatos are sponges that will learn from our mistakes and learn what we teach them.
> Thanks for the invite.
> *


thanks homie, it means alot coming from an older guy like you thats been in the game for awhile


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

que onda familia hows eveyone doin??


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 2 2007, 05:56 PM~9141914
> *que onda familia hows eveyone doin??
> *


Que Pasa mis carnales I remebered another piece of advise, It might sound funny but I hope it does not happen to you. 

When adding fluid to your hydraulic tanks, Please , Please make sure it's layed out, meaning that the car is not lifted. A friend of ours who will remain nameless, added fluid and filled the tanks when it was lifted. The fluid is in the lines and cylinders in this position,Well , he lowered the car and it popped the plugs on the tanks and the fluid was all over his amps and subs. It was a mess to say the least.
He never did that again.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Nov 2 2007, 05:23 PM~9142157
> *Que Pasa mis carnales I remebered another piece of advise, It might sound funny but I hope it does not happen to you.
> 
> When adding fluid to your hydraulic tanks, Please , Please make sure it's layed out, meaning that the car is not lifted. A friend of ours who will remain nameless, added fluid and filled the tanks when it was lifted. The fluid is in the lines and cylinders in this position,Well , he lowered the car and it popped the plugs on the tanks and the fluid was all over his amps and subs. It was a mess to say the least.
> ...


damn that sucks...ey loco u got any other pics of ur 66 i think i remember seeing it for sale a while back...


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 2 2007, 06:29 PM~9142226
> *damn that sucks...ey loco u got any other pics of ur 66 i think i remember seeing it for sale a while back...
> *


Yeah, I had just finished a frame off and decided to keep her, I changed the wires and put Supremes on here. I'm gettin a slip yoke driveshaft over the winter and put a/c back in her. Here's some pics 4 ya...


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Nov 2 2007, 05:34 PM~9142265
> *Yeah, I had just finished a frame off and decided to keep her, I changed the wires and put Supremes on here. I'm gettin a slip yoke driveshaft over the winter and put a/c back in her. Here's some pics 4 ya...
> 
> 
> ...


man that cars clean...looks oldskool with the supremes...looks like my dad's old 66 SS he had but nicer...lol his had a/c too...i like that color it's a really clean color
here's the old SS








if u looked under the trunk it was the same color as urs...it's crazy the way the sun and a couple of years can do to a nice paint job...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

clean 66 loco, whats crackin every 1?


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 2 2007, 05:45 PM~9142342
> *clean 66 loco, whats crackin every 1?
> *


nothin much homie...gonna go pain the undercarraige on my dads 66 caprice in a bit...


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

I gotta say I ride mine on the ground....I cut my exaust pipes off right behind the wheel well so I wouldn't smash them anymore....


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

I see your 63 in the background, do you guys still have that 66 ?
I was actually lookin' for another 64 SS when I bought this one in Dallas about 13 years ago. I just liked the body lines and thought I could do something with it. I had the opportunity to have Nathan from Lowrider take pics of it when it was white,No hydros,bolt ons, 5.60s and a nice gold pearl paint job.


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Nov 2 2007, 07:34 PM~9142265
> *Yeah, I had just finished a frame off and decided to keep her, I changed the wires and put Supremes on here. I'm gettin a slip yoke driveshaft over the winter and put a/c back in her. Here's some pics 4 ya...
> 
> 
> ...


the pics dont do it justice i seen this car in person cleanest 66 i have ever seen the interior is clean engine is very clean set up ios very very clean paint and everything


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Nov 2 2007, 06:55 PM~9142412
> *the pics dont do it justice i seen this car in person cleanest 66 i have ever seen the interior is clean engine is very clean set up ios very very clean paint and everything
> *



Gracias, I'll send you a check in the mail.


J/K Thanks man it means alot to me that you say that about my ride. I worked very hard and it came out pretty good although like most owners I know of some flaws.

Remember one of the first piece of advise was Don't drink and drive Here's my very good reason why...
My 3rd 64 SS...




























It was a very nice car until I got drunk one night and wrapped it around a light pole
I was NOT planning on doing it but that alcohol steered me into that pole. Now you know why I said don't drink and drive. I didn't kill anyone but I could have and I only hurt myself and my then girlfriend who is now my wifey thought I was killed.


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

wassup homies, i see u guys been keepin this topic on top :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice 66 loco! yo Polo dont/didn't ur dad have a 66 vert? i cant remember but i think u said he did :dunno:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Nov 2 2007, 06:28 PM~9142663
> *wassup homies, i see u guys been keepin this topic on top :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: nice 66 loco! yo Polo dont/didn't ur dad have a 66 vert? i cant remember but i think u said he did :dunno:
> *


the 66 SS is gone we sold it this year...he's still got a 66 caprice big block 396 car with a/c and bucket seats console gauges climate controll umm tilt and teloscopic column lots of options and he's got a 66 impala convertible..








he's oldskool with the fat whites and likes cars laying low... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 2 2007, 08:32 PM~9143093
> *the 66 SS is gone we sold it this year...he's still got a 66 caprice big block 396 car with a/c and bucket seats console gauges climate controll umm tilt and teloscopic column lots of options and he's got a 66 impala convertible..
> 
> 
> ...


That's the shit right there,Bad ass Rag
:thumbsup:


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 2 2007, 10:32 PM~9143093
> *the 66 SS is gone we sold it this year...he's still got a 66 caprice big block 396 car with a/c and bucket seats console gauges climate controll umm tilt and teloscopic column lots of options and he's got a 66 impala convertible..
> 
> 
> ...


ur dad's in love w/ 66's aint he :biggrin: can't blame him though...beutiful cars


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

I love all Impalas, but I think that the 66 has some sexy body lines like a fine hyna !!!!!!!!!


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

ya he says hes had like 16 66 impalas 1 convertible...he's had other impalas 63s 65s 68s 69s


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 2 2007, 07:46 PM~9142349
> *nothin much homie...gonna go pain the undercarraige on my dads 66 caprice in a bit...
> *


thats whats up, i need to hurry and put my set up on, i got the shit but just to buzzy,


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 2 2007, 11:10 PM~9144314
> *thats whats up, i need to hurry and put my set up on, i got the shit but just to buzzy,
> *


for the lac?


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 3 2007, 01:47 AM~9144523
> *for the lac?
> *


yeah the 90, ima do a framw off on the 64 if i keep it


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 3 2007, 08:07 AM~9145292
> *yeah the 90, ima do a framw off on the 64 if i keep it
> *


orale thats cool...what kind of setup do u have for it?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

hi low :0


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 3 2007, 09:35 AM~9145583
> *hi low :0
> *


 :0 :0 cant wait to get a setup for the 63...i want to get another frame for it though so i can start reinforcing it and molding it then when the cars ready for paint i can send that with it to get painted the same color...i'd rather do that so i dont have jus the body sitting there without a frame...and this way i can still cruise and work on the frame...i was thinking of doing a clean hardlined whammy setup with 8 batts or 4 pump setup hardlined with 8 batts dont know yet but i want a clean setup...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

im just doin a 2 pump 6 batt set up so i can still have room for music


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 3 2007, 09:45 AM~9145624
> *im just doin a 2 pump 6 batt set up so i can still have room for music
> *


ya i got a shit load or room to play with on the trunk of the 63 i can lay in it stretched out...im not that big though im like 5'7 or 5'8...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

nope fuck that hoppin shit, a lick or 2 is good now and then but its straight scrapin, layin low and drivin slow for me, but i will 3 wheel ALOT

im 15 by the way


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Nov 3 2007, 09:53 AM~9145657
> *nope fuck that hoppin shit, a lick or 2 is good now and then but its straight scrapin, layin low and drivin slow for me, but i will 3 wheel ALOT
> 
> im 15 by the way
> *


dont wreck it 3 wheeling :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 3 2007, 10:54 AM~9145661
> *dont wreck it 3 wheeling :biggrin:
> *


i hope i wont, all im gunna see is cadillac hood when i 3wheel :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

what year lac?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 3 2007, 11:10 AM~9145729
> *what year lac?
> *


87 brougham, a four door :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats cool, got pics?


----------



## elkoholic65 (Aug 3, 2007)

I wish i was 3 weelin when i was 15.... all I had was a rusty el camino :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 3 2007, 11:27 AM~9145808
> *thats cool, got pics?
> *


yeah man, its in project rides, you've probley seen it already


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Nov 3 2007, 10:09 AM~9145723
> *i hope i wont, all im gunna see is cadillac hood when i 3wheel :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


exactly :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

any of u guys listen to oldies??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

you already know, funk my shit


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 3 2007, 11:00 AM~9145924
> *you already know, funk my shit
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
there aint no better feeling then driving a lowrider while bumping oldies...


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

funk is the shit too...i was bumping some SOS band this morning...that's all i listen too is funk and oldies and west coast oldskool rap...i dont like the music they play now...it's all crap...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sos  gap band , george clinton..........


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 3 2007, 11:03 AM~9145949
> *sos   gap band , george clinton..........
> *


hell ya...
brick
bootsy collins
cameo...all those other artist...got a bunch of funk and oldie cds


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Mtume,slave,ozone


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

well im out everyone im gonna go finish painting the engine bay on the caprice... i'll get some pics be back in a while...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 3 2007, 11:24 AM~9146066
> *:thumbsup:
> *


taking a brake...paint got me feeling all light headed :biggrin: still got more too go...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 3 2007, 01:30 PM~9146090
> *taking a brake...paint got me feeling all light headed :biggrin: still got more too go...
> *


damn already lol


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 3 2007, 11:32 AM~9146108
> *damn already lol
> *


lol got the cross member core support and the fenderwells done...im gonna start doing the firewall when i go back out...


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

lowered my car today!!!
U LIKE??


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

i actually like it...i want my car to lay...maybe not that low but i want it to tuck the tires...it would look sick with the skirts...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:roflmao: damn a body drop


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 3 2007, 02:06 PM~9146851
> *:roflmao:  damn a body drop
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
i dont like them laying flat out as much as i like it when they have the front end lifted up a lil and ass dropped


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

sup everybody, what yall been up to??


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Nov 3 2007, 03:38 PM~9147329
> *sup everybody, what yall been up to??
> *


working on cars and motors... :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 3 2007, 04:11 PM~9146873
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> i dont like them laying flat out as much as i like it when they have the front end lifted up a lil and ass dropped
> *


yeah got to have the rear end on smash :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 3 2007, 10:00 PM~9149149
> *yeah got to have the rear end on smash :biggrin:
> *


yup...the cars i like seeing layed out are bombs 64s and 66s jus the bodylines make it look good layed out...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 27 2007, 05:57 PM~9096891
> *Where do I start?....
> 
> People want to floss as much as possible, as easy as possible and as fast as possible to their friends and the public. Why spend over 10K on paint/body alone when you can get your stock Regal hittin' back bumper and in ALL the videos for only 4k?????
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

ya i dont like seeing cars either with the fenders or doors not lined up...i need to redo mine...especially my hood...we jus threw it on really quick to put it away...i want to do the wish bone to mine so when i do lift up the back the rear end dont walk out on me... :biggrin:
not lined up my bad...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 27 2007, 04:57 PM~9096891
> *Where do I start?....
> 
> People want to floss as much as possible, as easy as possible and as fast as possible to their friends and the public. Why spend over 10K on paint/body alone when you can get your stock Regal hittin' back bumper and in ALL the videos for only 4k?????
> ...





:yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

OH THE GOODTIMES FAMILIA LOWRIDE ALL DAY............BUSTING THEM SCRAPE PLATES .....................GOODTIMES CC KEEPEN IT TRADITIONAL!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 4 2007, 04:48 AM~9150160
> *OH THE GOODTIMES FAMILIA LOWRIDE ALL DAY............BUSTING THEM SCRAPE PLATES .....................GOODTIMES CC KEEPEN IT TRADITIONAL!!!
> *



Me likes the 63 in your Avi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Goodtimers are doing it big here in Milwaukee. Laying them low and scrapin' when on the prowl !!!


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Nov 4 2007, 04:11 AM~9150187
> *Me likes the 63 in your Avi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Goodtimers are doing it big here in Milwaukee. Laying them low and scrapin' when on the prowl !!!
> *


man loco ur up early or up late 4:11??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

hey guys im a lowrider from the 80's. I just want to say by reading this your saying the Jro,s silver and green cadi isnt a lowrider because it dosent have hydros but air bags,lowriding isnt about how low you sit with hydros or how high you get. Its about the culture the belief, and the love of cars . just my 2 cents love to all. :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 4 2007, 08:44 AM~9150465
> *man loco ur up early or up late 4:11??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Got up early. I even took a sleeping pill to get a good nights sleep, went to bed around 10:00 and got up around 4:00. I don't get it. Tomorrow I'm NOT gonna want to get up for work. I hate Mondays.If I ever find out who decided to start the workweek on a Monday I'm putting my steel toes on and aiming at his nutsack !!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 4 2007, 08:55 AM~9150493
> *hey guys im a lowrider from the 80's. I just want to say by reading this your saying the Jro,s silver and green cadi isnt a lowrider because it dosent have hydros but air bags,lowriding isnt about how low you sit with hydros or how high you get. Its about the culture the belief,  and the love of cars . just my 2 cents love to all. :thumbsup:
> *



I'm not getting pulled into this one :biggrin: 

Anyone want to add some input? I'm a hydro man myself but that doesn't mean all lowrides have to have hydros and not bags. What about a car that has niether- Springs are just heated up or cut, Is this not a lowride? What about most of the OLDIES and DUKES that don't have hydros, just lowered the old skool way: notching cutting springs... If you say they ain't Lowides then I'm not either :0 

I told you I wasn't gonna get into this. If it's layed it's probably a lowride.
PEACE OUT !!!


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Nov 4 2007, 08:01 AM~9150514
> *Got up early. I even took a sleeping pill to get a good nights sleep, went to bed around 10:00 and got up around 4:00. I don't get it. Tomorrow I'm NOT gonna want to get up for work. I hate Mondays.If I ever find out who decided to start the workweek on a Monday I'm putting my steel toes on and aiming at his nutsack !!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Nov 4 2007, 08:07 AM~9150529
> *I'm not getting pulled into this one :biggrin:
> 
> Anyone want to add some input?  I'm a hydro man myself but that doesn't mean all lowrides have to have hydros and not bags. What about a car that has niether- Springs are just heated up or cut, Is this not a lowride? What about most of the OLDIES and DUKES that don't have hydros, just lowered the old skool way: notching cutting springs... If you say they ain't Lowides then I'm not either  :0
> ...


i've always thought about that too...alot of people say if your car dont have 13s and hydralics its not a lowrider but i dont know...back in the days they didnt have 13s they used to roll 14s and 15s till later on the 13 came out...and also back in the days there were no lowriders like how my HOMIE loco says people would notch the springs or heat them up to get there car closer to the ground...but i dont know i wasnt around back then just from what i've heard...
in the words of HOMIE LOCO 
PEACE OUT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

I think what is all boils down to is how hi you ride.....I ride low...not that I can't lock up I have 8" in front and 10"s in back but I prefer not to....but that is just me....now don't get me wrong I don't like donks in lowrider publications or on lowrider sites...but I think they have the right to express themselves in their rides just as much as the rest of us...as far as how you drop it....as long as its dropped low and slow its all good...I got homies that are bagged on old school rides and they are clean...I prefer juice even with all the problems and upkeep.....


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Nov 4 2007, 09:09 AM~9150715
> *I  think what is all boils down to is how hi you ride.....I ride low...not that I can't lock up I have 8" in front and 10"s in back but I prefer not to....but that is just me....now don't get me wrong I don't like donks in lowrider publications or on lowrider sites...but I think they have the right to express themselves in their rides just as much as the rest of us...as far as how you drop it....as long as its dropped low and slow its all good...I got homies that are bagged on old school rides and they are clean...I prefer juice even with all the problems and upkeep.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
do u have any pics of ur caprice?


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 4 2007, 10:12 AM~9150730
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> do u have any pics of ur caprice?
> *



Yea, More pics, That car in your avi has the stance we be talkin' 'bout !!!


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Nov 4 2007, 09:31 AM~9150798
> *Yea, More pics, That car in your avi has the stance we be talkin' 'bout !!!
> *


ya it looks good...love that look front up ass down...
kinda like this
















and guys please stop drooling over my women... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 4 2007, 07:55 AM~9150493
> *hey guys im a lowrider from the 80's. I just want to say by reading this your saying the Jro,s silver and green cadi isnt a lowrider because it dosent have hydros but air bags,lowriding isnt about how low you sit with hydros or how high you get. Its about the culture the belief,  and the love of cars . just my 2 cents love to all. :thumbsup:
> *



x2


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 4 2007, 09:37 AM~9150830
> *ya it looks good...love that look front up ass down...
> kinda like this
> 
> ...


i know it's not a car...but she's got that stance down good too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 4 2007, 10:37 AM~9150830
> *ya it looks good...love that look front up ass down...
> kinda like this
> 
> ...


I know exactly what would look better on her than that bikini...






































ME !!!


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Nov 4 2007, 11:09 AM~9151193
> *I know exactly what would look better on her than that bikini...
> ME !!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i'd like to introduce her to my back seat and ride her like a lowrider nice and slow :biggrin: :biggrin: ...lol


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 4 2007, 12:11 PM~9151201
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i'd like to introduce her to my back seat and ride her like a lowrider nice and slow :biggrin:  :biggrin: ...lol
> *



You let the secret out, we love Impalas because they have BIG back seats, pinches patitas hanging out just a little !!! :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Nov 4 2007, 11:18 AM~9151235
> *You let the secret out, we love Impalas because they have BIG back seats, pinches patitas hanging out just a little !!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

AY GUEY!!! SHE'S A MECHANIC TOO!!!   look at her trying to unbolt the radiator cap with a crescent wrench...i'd let her work on mine...then i'll work on her a bit too... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Nov 2 2007, 05:34 PM~9142265
> *Yeah, I had just finished a frame off and decided to keep her, I changed the wires and put Supremes on here. I'm gettin a slip yoke driveshaft over the winter and put a/c back in her. Here's some pics 4 ya...
> 
> 
> ...


hey loco i see ur car dont have the gauges that go on the console we happen to have that in stock and they would sure look nice in that car :biggrin: :biggrin: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...:MESE:IT&ih=012


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 4 2007, 12:38 PM~9151337
> *hey loco i see ur car dont have the gauges that go on the console we happen to have that in stock and they would sure look nice in that car :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...:MESE:IT&ih=012
> *



You know I actually saw that. I wonder if that will work as I no longer have the original wiring in the car, I updated it with a Ron Francis Wire kit same as Painless only a different name. Ask you jefito if it'll work and PM me your reserve price.
I added the tilt column but did not get the collar, Do you have one? 
Peace, Bobby


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Nov 4 2007, 12:04 PM~9151465
> *You know I actually saw that. I wonder if that will work as I no longer have the original wiring in the car, I updated it with a Ron Francis Wire kit same as Painless only a different name. Ask you jefito if it'll work and PM me your reserve price.
> I added the tilt column but did not get the collar, Do you have one?
> Peace, Bobby
> *


He said he dont know...it's got the original wiring harness on it...but i asked him about the collar for the tilt column and he says he thinks he might have it...he's got a shit load of 66 parts :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

this is what they look like in a car...that's the 66 caprice we have...








oh and what piece are u talking about that goes on the tilt column??


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 4 2007, 01:09 PM~9151489
> *He said he dont know...it's got the original wiring harness on it...but i asked him about the collar for the tilt column and he says he thinks he might have it...he's got a shit load of 66 parts :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sorry the collar is at the dash that is a 2 piece around the column.
Yea, I have parts all over,bumpers window regulators,complete A/C unit...
I was told that the collar for the fixed column will not work . The tilt column collar is different as I tried the original one and wouldn't work.
Anybody have answers for us ???


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Nov 4 2007, 12:34 PM~9151633
> *Yea, I have parts all over,bumpers window regulators,complete A/C unit...
> I was told that the collar for the fixed column will not work . The tilt column collar is different as I tried the original one and wouldn't work.
> Anybody have answers for us ???
> *


ya we got parts cars and new bumpers grills windows...ey u said u got a/c unit do u have the ac box that goes on the firewall?
are u talking about the piece that holds up the column that goes to the dash???


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Nov 4 2007, 12:34 PM~9151633
> *Sorry the collar is at the dash that is a 2 piece around the column.
> Yea, I have parts all over,bumpers window regulators,complete A/C unit...
> I was told that the collar for the fixed column will not work . The tilt column collar is different as I tried the original one and wouldn't work.
> ...


He says he's got one...it's on a tilt/teloscopic column...the pic is above im not sure if it's the same as just a tilt column...


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 4 2007, 01:36 PM~9151637
> *ya we got parts cars and new bumpers grills windows...ey u said u got a/c unit do u have the ac box that goes on the firewall?
> are u talking about the piece that holds up the column that goes to the dash???
> *


Yea, Complete less the condensor, Itraded it for the column. The A/C compressor was working I pulled it back out from my '74 Impala but it belonged to the 66.


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Nov 4 2007, 01:46 PM~9151683
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DULCE PARA LOS OJOS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

Sorry about that last pic it was kinda fuzzy


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Nov 4 2007, 12:46 PM~9151678
> *Yea, Complete less the condensor, Itraded it for the column. The A/C compressor was working I pulled it back out from my '74 Impala but it belonged to the 66.
> 
> 
> ...


that steering column if for a shifter on the column thats why he's tryin to get rid of it...


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Nov 4 2007, 12:49 PM~9151690
> *DULCE PARA LOS OJOS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: badass car...here's the project we're working on...
it was a original 396 big block car with 12 bolt rear end but the motor was missing...we got a nasty 350 for it with racing cam 202 heads and some chrome...it's a ac car but the guys that had it before cut up the a/c box for some retarded reason...


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

I have the original 327 with camel hump heads and the 2 speed powerglide


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Nov 4 2007, 12:59 PM~9151760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those camel humps are worth some money...mines just a 327 with original 60 cc high compression heads...


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 4 2007, 12:59 PM~9151764
> *those camel humps are worth some money...mines just a 327 with original 60 cc high compression heads...
> *


yeah it took me a while to find the rebuild kit for the engine


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Nov 4 2007, 01:06 PM~9151795
> *yeah it took me a while to find the rebuild kit for the engine
> *


what color was the car before...my dad wants to do his 66 light yellow...he's thinking about putting hydralics in it once it's driving...


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Nov 4 2007, 01:34 PM~9151633
> *Sorry the collar is at the dash that is a 2 piece around the column.
> Yea, I have parts all over,bumpers window regulators,complete A/C unit...
> I was told that the collar for the fixed column will not work . The tilt column collar is different as I tried the original one and wouldn't work.
> ...




Hopefully someone will know the answer. 
Since I am begging for an answer , Why doesn't someone post a pic or two of a car laid down on the ground... 

And it doesn't have to have hydros, air ride, notched, bags of cement in the trunk...
Just post some damn pics...

Sorry I think it's time for my meds... A veces se me va la wila [email protected]#$%^&
:0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I like to be able to make it home if my shit don't work, so that's my limit on how low I'll ride.


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 4 2007, 03:36 PM~9152218
> *I like to be able to make it home if my shit don't work, so that's my limit on how low I'll ride.
> *



I think that's a good idea... I can drive mine just about anywhere all the way down


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 4 2007, 04:36 PM~9152218
> *I like to be able to make it home if my shit don't work, so that's my limit on how low I'll ride.
> *


you just actin scarry now j/p :roflmao:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 4 2007, 05:05 PM~9152662
> *you just actin scarry now j/p  :roflmao:
> *


Don't you have a DEDO GORDO ???

J/K 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

i have no limit on how low ill go mine drives perfectly good all the down as long as teh street is flat .


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Nov 4 2007, 01:41 PM~9151933
> *Hopefully someone will know the answer.
> Since I am begging for an answer , Why doesn't someone post a pic or two of a car laid down on the ground...
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure you can get an aftermarket collar for it ...Impala bobs etc.


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Nov 4 2007, 05:21 PM~9153045
> *i have no limit on how low ill go mine drives perfectly good all the down as long as teh street is flat .
> 
> 
> ...











Mine is the same I can drive on a straight street dropped....but if there is just a little bump......my shit scrapes...LOL


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 4 2007, 01:09 PM~9151808
> *what color was the car before...my dad wants to do his 66 light yellow...he's thinking about putting hydralics in it once it's driving...
> *


It was a pastel yellow(light) with a black top


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Nov 4 2007, 07:04 PM~9153752
> *It was a pastel yellow(light) with a black top
> *


thats how my dad wants his but without the black top..


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

I find that not alot of people redo the tops.....most smooth and paint em....


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Nov 4 2007, 09:53 PM~9154991
> *I find that not alot of people redo the tops.....most smooth and paint em....
> *


ya...alot of times it's cause they dont want water to get trapped in it and rust...the other day we went to look at a 77 monte laundau and it was rusted cause of the vinyl top...


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 4 2007, 09:58 PM~9155044
> *ya...alot of times it's cause they dont want water to get trapped in it and rust...the other day we went to look at a 77 monte laundau and it was rusted cause of the vinyl top...
> *


yeah thats true I don't take my car in the rain and I don't put alot of water on the top....and when it does get wet I have to "squeeze " the water out.....


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Nov 4 2007, 10:02 PM~9155069
> *yeah thats true I don't take my car in the rain and I don't put alot of water on the top....and when it does get wet I have to "squeeze " the water out.....
> *


ya...on this monte u could like tap the top and rust would come out from the sides...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Nov 4 2007, 09:02 PM~9153728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Nov 4 2007, 08:53 PM~9154991
> *I find that not alot of people redo the tops.....most smooth and paint em....
> *


are you talking about vinyl tops? itll look clean if its taken off? i got a 79 regal that ive been wanting to take the vinyl off but havnt been sure


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

i find that i like regals better w/out the vinyl top but thats just my opinion


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Nov 4 2007, 11:08 PM~9155527
> *i find that i like regals better w/out the vinyl top but thats just my opinion
> *


my cousins LS looks good with the vinyl


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

but if i take the trim off that goes across my vinyl top then theres this ugly ass piece hanging there...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

take it off


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Que Pasa, Raza y los demas de mi FAMILIA !!!

I hope all of you are laying it and keepin' it LOW.

POR VIDA NUESTRA ONDA !!!


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Nov 5 2007, 05:06 PM~9161189
> *Que Pasa, Raza y los demas de mi FAMILIA !!!
> 
> I hope all of you are laying it and keepin' it LOW.
> ...


What up carnal...did u find those other pieces?


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 5 2007, 06:14 PM~9161274
> *What up carnal...did u find those other pieces?
> *


I sent you a PM with pics.


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 5 2007, 11:25 AM~9158914
> *take it off
> *


and just polish that piece under where the trim goes? or cover it with bondo or what?


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

jus to let all u guys know BOBBY MUNOZ AKA LOCO SS IS A REAL CARNAL WHO JUST HOOKED UP ME AND MY DAD WITH THE PARTS WE NEED TO GET ONE OF THE CARS ROLLIN THANKS ALOT HOMIE WHENEVER U NEED SOMETHING U KNOW WHERE TO FIND ME...GRACIAS POR TODO
ONE LUV HOMIES


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 5 2007, 06:51 PM~9161620
> *jus to let all u guys know BOBBY MUNOZ AKA LOCO SS IS A REAL CARNAL WHO JUST HOOKED UP ME AND MY DAD WITH THE PARTS WE NEED TO GET ONE OF THE CARS ROLLIN THANKS ALOT HOMIE WHENEVER U NEED SOMETHING U KNOW WHERE TO FIND ME...GRACIAS POR TODO
> ONE LUV HOMIES
> *


Thats' how it should be. Remember the kid with the training day monte from before. This is how we are watched The kid in that post that I think highly of has the same name as six trey impala POLO
Is that weird or what .

Ayuda cuando puedes porque un dia te va ser falta !!!


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Nov 5 2007, 05:59 PM~9161712
> *Thats' how it should be. Remember the kid with the training day monte from before. This is how we are watched The kid in that post that I think highly of has the same name  as six trey impala POLO
> Is that weird or what .
> 
> ...


jus let me know...i'll try to help as much as possible


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

For my spanish speaking homies...a corny lowrider joke

Que le dijo el lowrider a la chavala de Japon ??????















Hop on ,esa . (JAPONESA) :cheesy:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 5 2007, 07:05 AM~9156827
> *my cousins LS looks good with the vinyl
> 
> 
> ...


DAT LS I A1.. PROPS TO YOU


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Nov 5 2007, 07:17 PM~9162488
> *For my spanish speaking homies...a corny lowrider joke
> 
> Que le dijo el lowrider a la chavala de Japon ??????
> ...


good one..... :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal+Nov 5 2007, 12:58 AM~9155457-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think so too. I been wanting to take my off for awhile now and put in a sunroof and just to open the inside up since my top covers my rear side windows and a good portion of the rear window. Only thing that's stopping me is i'll have to get the car painted.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 5 2007, 07:45 PM~9162832
> *DAT LS I A1.. PROPS TO YOU
> *


thanks it's my cousins its got 62k og miles...


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Laying low ...
Los Impalas de Milwaukee




























Jason from UCE Milwaukee










Goodtimes - Milwaukee TO THE CORE !!!










SOMOS UNO - Milwaukee !!!!!!!





































I'll post more later, It's your turn mis carnales y carnalas !!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

some eye candy my 63
Somos uno Memphis


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Nov 6 2007, 05:29 PM~9169859
> *some eye candy my 63
> Somos uno Memphis
> 
> ...


i thought ur car was SS???


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 6 2007, 07:45 PM~9169985
> *i thought ur car was SS???
> *


no its a coupe the guy before tried made a SS clone i wish it had the bench seat


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Nov 6 2007, 06:05 PM~9170188
> *no its a coupe the guy before tried made a SS clone  i wish it had the bench seat
> *


oh wow...what u gonna do with the buckets??


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

im gonna keep them it gots a floor shifter so if i put a bench seat back in it its gonna be on the shifter probably build a custom center console or something


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

oh it might be a SS cause they dont say 1963 impala SS in the book it starts saying that in 64 mine says that it's a 1963 Impala Sport Coupe and it's a SS gots the right column and floor shifter and the 327...


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

i decoded the trim code in the colw tag and it came with a bench seat but it still has the original 327


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Nov 6 2007, 06:44 PM~9170457
> *i decoded the trim code in the colw tag and it came with a bench seat but it still has the original 327
> *


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

sup homies, what yall been up to??


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Nov 6 2007, 10:56 PM~9172660
> *sup homies, what yall been up to??
> *


bought another set of skirts...now got extras :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

doubled up i see :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

I don't know who owns this one...



















I didn't say Jesus Christ ...
I said Que Chi Chis trias...










Somos Uno SLAMMED...










Still a lowrider no hydros...


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Nov 7 2007, 12:33 AM~9173300
> *doubled up i see :thumbsup:
> *


yes mam...


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i just love when the front end locked up and the ass sitting low


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 8 2007, 12:44 AM~9180518
> *i just love when the front end locked up and the ass sitting low
> *


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 7 2007, 07:21 PM~9177994
> *yes mam...
> *


fokker.... :biggrin: i got somethin up my sleeve...now i'm just waitin to see if i can pull it out


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

hope you pull out some white walls for that s 10 j/p homie


----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)

seem like the only ones stickin' to the script is the mintruckers and euro builders!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:angry:


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 8 2007, 04:44 PM~9184741
> *hope you pull out some white walls for that s 10 j/p homie
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: u know i would but thats my work truck/daily  got that last year to help my dad out  it's all good...i'll be lowridin soon


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Nov 8 2007, 04:05 PM~9185261
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: u know i would but thats my work truck/daily   got that last year to help my dad out  it's all good...i'll be lowridin soon
> *


buy some 14 5.20s for it with bolt onz u'll be the most popular guy in town


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

good song 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Nkh8Dv5m1Es


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

here's a badass jam
makes me wanna lay low and roll...
http://youtube.com/watch?v=tSan37Algcg


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

heres my two


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i got into the cruising/lowriding scene from my dad, oddly enough i never saw it coming since hes mostly a car nut owning vintage cars while i growing up, he eventually found & bought my first minitruck--86 ranger standard cab with a cut-thru for the sound system, it wasnt a real looker but it was the stance of being on 15" billets & 2" from the ground that got peoples attention especially in my lil town.
Since then the truck has blown an engine & left my hands to be parted, i moved up to big body class ( NOT caddy) and went stock for 7-8 years and just recently caught that bug to be seriously low. I went about and found me a 96 f-150 ext cab, my daily now thats primered, shaved and baggedand i always cruise to work with the front up ass down so im gettin the 20"s to tuck as much as possible

this weekend im gone to tinker on it & spray it a matte black primer

here a pic yall:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. OBSESSION_@Nov 8 2007, 08:40 PM~9187171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that LS is mean lookin...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Nov 8 2007, 06:05 PM~9185261
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: u know i would but thats my work truck/daily   got that last year to help my dad out  it's all good...i'll be lowridin soon
> *


i feel ya homie i been there before, do da damn thang


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Nov 8 2007, 06:05 PM~9185261
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: u know i would but thats my work truck/daily   got that last year to help my dad out  it's all good...i'll be lowridin soon
> *


i feel ya homie i been there before, do da damn thang


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 8 2007, 09:16 PM~9186461
> *here's a badass jam
> makes me wanna lay low and roll...
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=tSan37Algcg
> *


hahaa thats wut it dew


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 8 2007, 10:45 PM~9187243
> *i got into the cruising/lowriding scene from my dad, oddly enough i never saw it coming since hes mostly a car nut owning vintage cars  while i growing up, he eventually found & bought my first minitruck--86 ranger standard cab with a cut-thru for the sound system, it wasnt a real looker but it was the stance of being on 15" billets & 2" from the ground that got peoples attention especially in my lil town.
> Since then the truck has blown an engine & left my hands to be parted, i moved up to big body class ( NOT caddy) and went stock for 7-8 years and just recently caught that bug to be seriously low.  I went about and found me a 96 f-150 ext cab, my daily now thats primered, shaved and baggedand i always cruise to work with the front up ass down so im gettin the 20"s to tuck as much as possible
> 
> ...


keep ridin low homie


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

whats up everyone...whats eveyone up to...im here bumping some trey-D 
and wishing i had my car right now...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup lil cuz trey d be bumpin and all them eastsidaz


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 8 2007, 11:08 PM~9188226
> *sup lil cuz trey d be bumpin and all them eastsidaz
> *


yup...im listening to welcome to da house by the eastsidaz...  "something for the mutha fucken lowriders"


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

that some good shit


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 8 2007, 07:16 PM~9185644
> *buy some 14 5.20s for it with bolt onz u'll be the most popular guy in town
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

sittin low to da earth uffin:


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 7 2007, 01:08 AM~9172755
> *bought another set of skirts...now got extras :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


did some one said skirts?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by marquezs13_@Nov 9 2007, 02:48 AM~9188785
> *sittin low to da earth uffin:
> *


HELL YEAH THATS WHY I NAMED MY CLUB I STARTED UP CALLED-CRAWLING LOW, CUZ WEN I SEE LOWRIDERS RIDING DOWN THE STREET ITS LIKE THERE CRAWLING


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Nov 9 2007, 03:19 PM~9191692
> *did some one said skirts?
> 
> 
> ...


OH YEAH SKIRTS AND DUAL ANTENNAS IS A MUST ON A IMPALA IT WOULDNT BE RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Nov 9 2007, 01:19 PM~9191692
> *did some one said skirts?
> 
> 
> ...


are those the right flags for ur car?? look like they're too a 66 mine are different


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 8 2007, 11:45 PM~9187243
> *i got into the cruising/lowriding scene from my dad, oddly enough i never saw it coming since hes mostly a car nut owning vintage cars  while i growing up, he eventually found & bought my first minitruck--86 ranger standard cab with a cut-thru for the sound system, it wasnt a real looker but it was the stance of being on 15" billets & 2" from the ground that got peoples attention especially in my lil town.
> Since then the truck has blown an engine & left my hands to be parted, i moved up to big body class ( NOT caddy) and went stock for 7-8 years and just recently caught that bug to be seriously low.  I went about and found me a 96 f-150 ext cab, my daily now thats primered, shaved and baggedand i always cruise to work with the front up ass down so im gettin the 20"s to tuck as much as possible
> 
> ...


how did you get the front of your truck to lay. a homboy is tryin to do his ford like that but on hydros and can't figure out how to make it lay frame with the i-beams.


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 8 2007, 10:47 PM~9187260
> *that LS is mean lookin...
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

cant wait to bring this back home and get crackin on it...


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

dirty pic


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Ive been ridding low and slow since the age of 10. Built my first low rider bike and joined Chicanos Pride bike Club in San Jose California, now fast foward 31 years later and one thing is FOR SURE. Low Riding is what you feel it is and no one can tell you any different. 

Some people built there rides stock, others find a ride that to many makes no sence at all and low ride it. Some take a ride that most people would KILL FOR and chop it all to hell. Then you got the few that DROP MAJOR CASH to push there ride to the limit of the imagination. And then there is the guy or girl that just likes 13X7 wire wheels on there stock ride.

Low Riding is what you want it to be. NEVER LISTEN to what others tell you that Low Riding has set rules and guide lines because, those are the guys that DONT HAVE A CLUE ABOUT LOW RIDING! Its about expressing yourself through your ride. It could be a car, truck, import or something in the middle.

The point is every time you sit in your ride and you have that special feeling as you are rolling down the street, well my friend guess what? You are part of the Low Riding family that has crossed all ethnic and economic bounderies, AND DONT LET ANYBODY TELL YOU DIFFERENT!!! AND YOU CAN TAKE THAT TO THE BANK, AND THATS THE NAME OF THAT TUNE!! ( I stoled that saying from the TV show Baretta :biggrin: ) AMEN :worship:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 10 2007, 12:31 AM~9195361
> *Ive been ridding low and slow since the age of 10. Built my first low rider bike and joined Chicanos Pride bike Club in San Jose California, now fast foward 31 years later and one thing is FOR SURE. Low Riding is what you feel it is and no one can tell you any different.
> 
> Some people built there rides stock, others find a ride that to many makes no sence at all and low ride it. Some take a ride that most people would KILL FOR and chop it all to hell. Then you got the few that DROP MAJOR CASH to push there ride to the limit of the imagination. And then there is the guy or girl that just likes 13X7 wire wheels on there stock ride.
> ...


you just said something then homie   and this 63 with cruiser skirts is tight :0


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 10 2007, 12:23 AM~9195763
> *you just said something then homie     and this 63 with cruiser skirts is tight :0
> 
> 
> ...



X1,0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 9 2007, 10:31 PM~9195361
> *Ive been ridding low and slow since the age of 10. Built my first low rider bike and joined Chicanos Pride bike Club in San Jose California, now fast foward 31 years later and one thing is FOR SURE. Low Riding is what you feel it is and no one can tell you any different.
> 
> Some people built there rides stock, others find a ride that to many makes no sence at all and low ride it. Some take a ride that most people would KILL FOR and chop it all to hell. Then you got the few that DROP MAJOR CASH to push there ride to the limit of the imagination. And then there is the guy or girl that just likes 13X7 wire wheels on there stock ride.
> ...


agreed


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 9 2007, 11:23 PM~9195763
> *you just said something then homie     and this 63 with cruiser skirts is tight :0
> 
> 
> ...


That is my Homie Steve Saiz's 63 Belaire wagon I have been thinking about getting some cruising skirts for my 66....although I have never seen them on a 66 before.....I have some stock skirts but I want to be able to do more than put them on at a show( or change out my rims so they fit when laid)


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 10 2007, 01:23 AM~9195763
> *you just said something then homie     and this 63 with cruiser skirts is tight :0
> 
> 
> ...


thats a beautiful ride homie!


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

what up uno lets go to the n.i.l.a spot


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

our big ass family!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

tight rides


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

my first car was like a inch off the ground and I liked it but the car I got now is like a 13 to 15 inchs off the ground but it is a car dancer but I like to think of my self as a lowrider


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Nov 11 2007, 12:07 AM~9201196
> *my first car was like a inch off the ground and I liked it but the car I got now is like a 13 to 15 inchs off the ground but it is a car dancer but I like to think of my self as a lowrider
> *



Welcome to the family !!!


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

What's up everyone!!!


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

WHERE IS EVERYONE??!!!


----------



## MIDWESTJP (Jul 29, 2006)

i like to ride low but u guys gotta feel me over here in indy the streets are fucked up and i dont want to mess my lowlow so i lowride when i can :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NAPTOWNSOUTHSIDIN_@Nov 12 2007, 01:38 PM~9210433
> *i like to ride low but u guys gotta feel me over here in indy the streets are fucked up and i dont want to mess my lowlow so i lowride when i can  :biggrin:
> *


I feel ya. Milwaukee streets are horrible. It's like this... First they pave the streets and then they dig 'em up for the underground pipes. Our tax money hard at work.
BTW... Post a pic or 2 of your ride.


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 12 2007, 01:35 PM~9210403
> *WHERE IS EVERYONE??!!!
> *


Please tell me you received the A/C parts...
:thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Nov 12 2007, 04:37 PM~9212095
> *Please tell me you received the A/C parts...
> :thumbsup:
> *


ya we just barely got them today....havent opened them though...some shit jus happened here at my house...


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 12 2007, 05:44 PM~9212159
> *ya we just barely got them today....havent opened them though...some shit jus happened here at my house...
> *


I just hope everythings OK.


----------



## MIDWESTJP (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NAPTOWNSOUTHSIDIN_@Nov 12 2007, 12:38 PM~9210433
> *i like to ride low but u guys gotta feel me over here in indy the streets are fucked up and i dont want to mess my lowlow so i lowride when i can  :biggrin:
> *


no doubt ima get my pc tomorrowz im using my work computer :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NAPTOWNSOUTHSIDIN_@Nov 12 2007, 06:22 PM~9212455
> *no doubt ima get my pc tomorrowz im using my work computer  :biggrin:
> *


COOL


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 12 2007, 06:44 PM~9212159
> *ya we just barely got them today....havent opened them though...some shit jus happened here at my house...
> *


sounds like my place...somethin always happenin' :uh: it's all good we always seem to make it through....what everyone been up to, went cruisin last night w/ the homies from Lowyalty C.C. had mad fun!!!


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Most of you guys down south can still cruise because of the weather... for us I think I can sqeeze one more day once I get my low low fixed. I broke the rear upper control arm. I laid into it and when it shifted from low to second( I don't manualy shift) POW !!! I limped it home and decided to replace the original stamped control arm that I had re-inforced, with this sweet adjustable arm.
Maybe a little too much power ?


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> Most of you guys down south can still cruise because of the weather
> 
> 
> wish that was the case in houston. theres not that many places to go cruise anymore, and if there is its almost always wanna be thugs that fuck it all up


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 6 2007, 06:37 PM~9170405
> *oh it might be a SS cause they dont say 1963 impala SS in the book it starts saying that in 64 mine says that it's a 1963 Impala Sport Coupe and it's a SS gots the right column and floor shifter and the 327...
> *


SAME SHIT HAPPENED TO ME THE GUY I BOUGHT MY 63 FROM SAID IT WAS A SPORT COUPE BUT I RAN THE VIN AND IT'S A SS H AS THE FLOOR SHIFTER AND CAME WITH THE 283


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Nov 13 2007, 10:00 PM~9223096
> *SAME SHIT HAPPENED TO ME THE GUY I BOUGHT MY 63 FROM SAID IT WAS A SPORT COUPE BUT I RAN THE VIN AND IT'S A SS H AS THE FLOOR SHIFTER AND CAME WITH THE 283
> *


any pics of ur 63?


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 13 2007, 10:22 PM~9223301
> *any pics of ur 63?
> *










































AGAIN IT'S A WORK IN PROGRESS


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Nov 13 2007, 10:29 PM~9223357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that the og front bumper guard or is it the reproduction one?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Nov 4 2007, 05:21 PM~9153045
> *i have no limit on how low ill go mine drives perfectly good all the down as long as teh street is flat .
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PICS :cheesy:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 13 2007, 10:30 PM~9223362
> *is that the og front bumper guard or is it the reproduction one?
> *


OG :cheesy:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 13 2007, 10:30 PM~9223362
> *is that the og front bumper guard or is it the reproduction one?
> *


OG :cheesy:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Nov 13 2007, 10:40 PM~9223415
> *OG  :cheesy:
> *


lucky!!! mines the reproduction one i had to drill holes in the bumper :angry: :angry:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 13 2007, 10:43 PM~9223434
> *lucky!!! mines the reproduction one i had to drill holes in the bumper :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


  that sux


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Nov 13 2007, 10:51 PM~9223486
> * that sux
> *


ya but u cant see it so its all good...


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 13 2007, 10:52 PM~9223498
> *ya but u cant see it so its all good...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Que onda, scrapers,lowriders, hoppers y originales ???


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Nov 16 2007, 10:34 AM~9241672
> *Que onda, scrapers,lowriders, hoppers y originales ???
> *


IM SICK~~~   :tears:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 16 2007, 02:28 PM~9242734
> *IM SICK~~~     :tears:
> *


And on a Friday... That sux. Get well soon !!!


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Nov 16 2007, 01:29 PM~9242742
> *And on a Friday... That sux. Get well soon !!!
> *


i know...it sucks...thanks..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 16 2007, 03:28 PM~9242734
> *IM SICK~~~     :tears:
> *


you need to stop eatin them fur burgers lol get well nicca :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 16 2007, 02:23 PM~9243140
> *you need to stop eatin them fur burgers lol get well nicca :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 16 2007, 03:28 PM~9242734
> *IM SICK~~~     :tears:
> *


i'm not :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 19 2007, 10:40 PM~9263843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE 65!!!
anymore pics of it?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WUT IT DEW


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

it looks like it lays frame......
like a low low should......


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok im partial to both sides....

my car will lay still,im not sure how well the front is gonna wanna lay with a full stack of 4.5 ton coils

but ill still lay out when im just chillin,but ill still take mine in the pit and have fun with it,but i have a few friends in the pit and even though i see them spending bank to keep they rides in top shape for that mine will still be a street ride,ill drive it and take it out on cruises,layed out or even lifted up a lil to avoid the cops tailin me all the time..


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 19 2007, 11:17 PM~9264173
> *ok im partial to both sides....
> 
> my car will lay still,im not sure how well the front is gonna wanna lay with a full stack of 4.5 ton coils
> ...


im pretty sure the front wont be laying with a full stack of 4.5 tons...that'll probably sit higher then stock... :biggrin: it's gonna be a bumpy ride :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 19 2007, 11:10 PM~9264083
> *WUT IT DEW
> *


What up foolio's hows the 64 comin and he caddy?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 20 2007, 12:40 AM~9263843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TOPFAN IS A TRU LOWRIDER


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 19 2007, 11:22 PM~9264229
> *im pretty sure the front wont be laying with a full stack of 4.5 tons...that'll probably sit higher then stock... :biggrin: it's gonna be a bumpy ride :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lil homie the more bounce the more i smile.... :biggrin: 

a lil bouncy ride never hurt anyone,ok maybe the alignment of your guts on the inside but thats ok,it might do me some good.. :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 19 2007, 11:47 PM~9264387
> *lil homie the more bounce the more i smile.... :biggrin:
> 
> a lil bouncy ride never hurt anyone,ok maybe the alignment of your guts on the inside but thats ok,it might do me some good.. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: what ever floats ur canoe!! :biggrin: :biggrin: so whens ol blue getting juiced?


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 19 2007, 11:40 PM~9263843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mas photos POR FAVOR !!!


----------



## Cadillac Mac (Dec 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 19 2007, 10:47 PM~9264387
> *lil homie the more bounce the more i smile.... :biggrin:
> 
> a lil bouncy ride never hurt anyone,ok maybe the alignment of your guts on the inside but thats ok,it might do me some good.. :biggrin:
> *


With all the cock you be riding on LIL, I'm sure the bounce won't even register to you. You a rider alright.


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Mac_@Nov 20 2007, 04:29 PM~9268044
> *With all the cock you be riding on LIL, I'm sure the bounce won't even register to you. You a rider alright.
> *




:0


----------



## Cadillac Mac (Dec 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Nov 20 2007, 02:51 PM~9268224
> *:0
> *


You know its true. The kid snorts ass crack A LOT.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

whats up everyone!!!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


> _Originally posted by Cadillac Mac_@Nov 20 2007, 04:01 PM~9268306
> *You know its true. The kid snorts ass crack A LOT.
> *


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Nov 20 2007, 03:24 PM~9267993
> *Mas photos POR FAVOR !!!
> *


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 20 2007, 08:53 PM~9270489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice...looks good layed out like that...so where is it now? do u still have it?


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 20 2007, 09:03 PM~9270568
> *very nice...looks good layed out like that...so where is it now? do u still have it?
> *



long gone...... sold to japan!

this pic was taken in 1982


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

personally i like my cars layed the fuck out, 
this is why hoppers seem to be more popular though 
one good thing about hopping is during shows and competition there is a definite winner and loser. i dont like in some shows where the best done car doesnt win, its based on a point system where as hoppin is done n inches.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 20 2007, 09:27 PM~9270803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful ride homie sad to see it overseas.....


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 20 2007, 09:12 PM~9270663
> *long gone...... sold to japan!
> 
> this pic was taken in 1982
> *


WOW!!!so what do you have now??


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

sweet......


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 20 2007, 09:44 PM~9270984
> *WOW!!!so what do you have now??
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 20 2007, 09:54 PM~9271076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh damn that is badass color combo look good...u really like the 65s huh :biggrin: its cars like these ones that keep me moving forward and tryin to get my car as nice as u veteranos have urs


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 20 2007, 09:54 PM~9271076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice.....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 20 2007, 11:54 PM~9271076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that the same 65 but redid it? big homie


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 21 2007, 12:22 AM~9271878
> *is that the same 65 but redid it? big homie
> *




Different car.....


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 20 2007, 10:54 PM~9271076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


From one veterano to another
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

it is cold as ice :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

whats up brotha's how was everyones thanksgiving...mine sucked i was sick still am sick have strep throat sucks cant drink water or nothing or it hurts like a bitch...but im on pills now so hopefully i get better soon i've been spitting up blood


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I HAD A GOOD 1 CHILLIN WITH FAMN AND GOOD FRIENDS, YOU NEED TO STOP EATIN THEM FUR BURGERS I TOLD YOU LOL


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 26 2007, 12:57 PM~9308330
> *I HAD A GOOD 1 CHILLIN WITH FAMN AND GOOD FRIENDS, YOU NEED TO STOP EATIN THEM FUR BURGERS I TOLD YOU LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ur gay :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HOWS THAT GAY ???


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 26 2007, 01:06 PM~9308407
> *HOWS THAT GAY ???
> *


i dont know...but im not into hairy vagina's...but back to the topic :biggrin: any progress on any of u foolios cars?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 26 2007, 05:05 PM~9309285
> *i dont know...but im not into hairy vagina's...but back to the topic :biggrin: any progress on any of u foolios cars?
> *


so i hope you aint into fury dicks then:roflmao: young nicca im jus fuckin with ya man i do that to all my homies about that, im still waitin on these lil parts to get in for my car


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 20 2007, 09:42 PM~9270960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 26 2007, 11:39 PM~9314126
> *so i hope you aint into fury dicks then:roflmao:  young nicca im jus fuckin with ya man i do that to all my homies about that, im still waitin on these lil parts to get in for my car
> *


whatcha buy??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

grill, cadi parts, tank, blocks :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 27 2007, 09:36 AM~9315933
> *grill, cadi parts, tank, blocks :biggrin:
> *


ooooo a tank...like a army tank? :biggrin: :biggrin: jus playin cool...WHENS THE 64 GONNA BE ROLLIN!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lol. the 4 aint goin to up n running 4 a minute cuz i want to do it right. frame off :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 27 2007, 10:51 PM~9321571
> *lol. the 4 aint goin to up n running 4 a minute cuz i want to do it right. frame off :biggrin:
> *


coo...jus remember to finish it when u take it apart... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

haha i know right :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

LAY-M-LOW SACRAMENTO


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Nov 29 2007, 11:55 PM~9337900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love the color on this car...very nice!!!


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Nov 29 2007, 11:55 PM~9337900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet ride homie...I like the fact that you kept your vinyl.....good contrast it sets off your ride


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Slammed !!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

yeah the hydraulic thing has changed lowriding, but really the hydros is what draws us young guys into lowriding, but then we have a choice as we get more into the lifestyle, to me a hopper aint shit but entertainment. dont get me wrong hoppers are cool, just not classic impalas or old cars that should be slammed to the ground but are getting flipped the fuck over, which is fucking stupid. i love 3 wheeling tho, and alittle bouncing but hoppers and huge setup that make a car hit like 100 in. is cool but its just not right to do it to a nice clean rust free classic car. i dunno what direction im going with my ride but i really just wanna lay frame ride low and stay slow but allot of people dont care about it anymore because hydros are fun, and unique. but i dont care cuz im not them, im gunna ride low and slow no matter what expect on a few occasions of course :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Nov 30 2007, 06:06 PM~9342402
> *Slammed !!!
> 
> 
> ...


i want me a 67 or 68 fast back so bad


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Nov 30 2007, 06:17 PM~9342487
> *yeah the hydraulic thing has changed lowriding, but really the hydros is what draws us young guys into lowriding, but then we have a choice as we get more into the lifestyle, to me a hopper aint shit but entertainment. dont get me wrong hoppers are cool, just not classic impalas or old cars that should be slammed to the ground but are getting flipped the fuck over, which is fucking stupid. i love 3 wheeling tho, and alittle bouncing but hoppers and huge setup that make a car hit like 100 in. is cool but its just not right to do it to a nice clean rust free classic car. i dunno what direction im going with my ride but i really just wanna lay frame ride low and stay slow but allot of people dont care about it anymore because hydros are fun, and unique. but i dont care cuz im not them, im gunna ride low and slow no matter what expect on a few occasions of course :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Nov 30 2007, 05:17 PM~9342487
> *yeah the hydraulic thing has changed lowriding, but really the hydros is what draws us young guys into lowriding, but then we have a choice as we get more into the lifestyle, to me a hopper aint shit but entertainment. dont get me wrong hoppers are cool, just not classic impalas or old cars that should be slammed to the ground but are getting flipped the fuck over, which is fucking stupid. i love 3 wheeling tho, and alittle bouncing but hoppers and huge setup that make a car hit like 100 in. is cool but its just not right to do it to a nice clean rust free classic car. i dunno what direction im going with my ride but i really just wanna lay frame ride low and stay slow but allot of people dont care about it anymore because hydros are fun, and unique. but i dont care cuz im not them, im gunna ride low and slow no matter what expect on a few occasions of course :biggrin:
> *



Do what ya wanna do, It's all what you want to do. Lowride low and slow...


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Nov 30 2007, 04:06 PM~9342402
> *Slammed !!!
> 
> 
> ...


that's badass with the vacume lights...what's up loco!!!


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 30 2007, 08:37 PM~9344349
> *that's badass with the vacume lights...what's up loco!!!
> *


Waz up ? Did this car come with the spotlights or was it a factory option?


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Dec 1 2007, 08:39 AM~9347808
> *Waz up ? Did this car come with the spotlights or was it a factory option?
> *


i doubt it but i know that they came out with the vacume lights factory :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Dec 1 2007, 08:39 AM~9347808
> *Waz up ? Did this car come with the spotlights or was it a factory option?
> *



no they were added on that car that car belongs to mike lopes of lifestyle owner of twilight zone


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Dec 2 2007, 07:24 PM~9357410
> *no they were added on that car that car belongs to mike lopes of lifestyle owner of twilight zone
> *


is that the devils chariot???


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 2 2007, 08:16 PM~9358010
> *is that the devils chariot???
> *


yes sir the one featured a few years back


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Dec 2 2007, 08:35 PM~9358232
> *yes sir the one featured a few years back
> *


that car is really nice...that photoshoot looked good in the mag too...  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Nov 30 2007, 04:17 PM~9342487
> *yeah the hydraulic thing has changed lowriding, but really the hydros is what draws us young guys into lowriding, but then we have a choice as we get more into the lifestyle, to me a hopper aint shit but entertainment. dont get me wrong hoppers are cool, just not classic impalas or old cars that should be slammed to the ground but are getting flipped the fuck over, which is fucking stupid. i love 3 wheeling tho, and alittle bouncing but hoppers and huge setup that make a car hit like 100 in. is cool but its just not right to do it to a nice clean rust free classic car. i dunno what direction im going with my ride but i really just wanna lay frame ride low and stay slow but allot of people dont care about it anymore because hydros are fun, and unique. but i dont care cuz im not them, im gunna ride low and slow no matter what expect on a few occasions of course :biggrin:
> *


I've been around lowriding all my life, and to me hoppers are not lowriders. There cool and all, but you can't really cruise them around Sonic and stuff to pic up girls cuz something is always breaking. I barley started building my ride, and its gonna lay low with a old school 2 pump 4 dump set up. Hoppers are cool, but I think it takes away from the whole LOWRIDER image. Just my 2 cents


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Dec 3 2007, 03:40 PM~9364544
> *I've been around lowriding all my life, and to me hoppers are not lowriders.  There cool and all, but you can't really cruise them around Sonic and stuff to pic up girls cuz something is always breaking.  I barley started building my ride, and its gonna lay low with a old school 2 pump 4 dump set up.  Hoppers are cool, but I think it takes away from the whole LOWRIDER image.  Just my 2 cents
> *


what kind of car are u working on?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 1 2007, 09:18 PM~9351767
> *i doubt it but i know that they came out with the vacume lights factory :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


67 did not have the hide a way option, that is a 68 hide a way setup....


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 3 2007, 06:50 PM~9365964
> *what kind of car are u working on?
> *


83 Cutlass


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Dec 5 2007, 07:00 AM~9378322
> *83 Cutlass
> *


coo  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

where is everybody??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SUP HOMEBOYS :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 9 2007, 12:06 PM~9409782
> *SUP HOMEBOYS :biggrin:
> *


what up hows the caddy comin?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

IM GUD, WELL STILL WAITIN ON SOME BODY PARTS SO I CAN START LIL BODY WORK AND REDYE THA TOP


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 27 2007, 05:57 PM~9096891
> *Where do I start?....
> 
> People want to floss as much as possible, as easy as possible and as fast as possible to their friends and the public. Why spend over 10K on paint/body alone when you can get your stock Regal hittin' back bumper and in ALL the videos for only 4k?????
> ...


Leave the hopping for the hopper. Just get your shit clean blocked out and clean paint job. Nothing cleaner then a car laying or throwing some sparks.. 
Homie Styln 69 Impala aka ol'sparky.. It lays frame but it can get up decent..


check out my scrape vid..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bo_v77S548Q


----------



## happy hoppy (Feb 25, 2005)

most of these cars are still not low enough.
I had to make a lot of cuts to sit this low and I am still not happy.
I am going to rebuilt it to still lower in front.

don't misunderstand, most of the cars in this thread are way nicer then my bucket but, I drive and DRAG the chit out of my car.
I fill it with my friends and take it everywhere. you should see my frame and lower rear 1/4's LOL! but it sure is a lot of fun, and I cn fix the damage myself.
I just like them LOOOOOW!


----------



## maddogg20/20 (Feb 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Dec 24 2007, 12:44 PM~9521668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

o yea thats nice


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THE JAPANESE KNOW WHATS UP :0


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 25 2007, 01:34 PM~9528449
> *THE JAPANESE KNOW WHATS UP :0
> 
> 
> ...


damn that 60 lays


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 27 2007, 04:31 PM~9096784
> *I DONT SEE TO MANY CATS OUT THERE LAYING YOUR CARS AND LOWRIDING, IS THE HYDRAULIC GAME FUCKIN UP THE ACTUAL PART OF LOWRIDING? IS THE YOUNGER CATS GETTING THE WRONG IDEA ABOUT BEING A LOWRIDER? JUST WANTED TO TYALK ABOUT IT TO SEE WHAT YALL THANK :biggrin:
> *


i like this topic


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup homeboy


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Dec 29 2007, 10:51 AM~9557895
> *TTT
> *


que onda carnal hope u guys had a good christmas


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey what's up homies got some 64 Impala skirts im trying to sell asking $100 for them they're really solid also have mounting hardware on the back of them...
81fleetwood these would be perfect for the 64  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN HOMIE IF YOU WOULD OF TOLD ME EEARIER I WOULD OF GOT THEM BUT I GOT SOME ON THE WAY HOMIE THANKS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

O IF YALL HAVENT HEARD MY 81 FLEETWOOD GOT STOLEN OVER THE HOLIDAYS :machinegun:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 29 2007, 01:17 PM~9558626
> *DAMN HOMIE IF YOU WOULD OF TOLD ME EEARIER I WOULD OF GOT THEM BUT I GOT SOME ON THE WAY HOMIE THANKS
> *


you can have 2 sets now... :biggrin: :biggrin: damn that sucks about the caddy...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lol man it fuckin sucks bro :angry:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 29 2007, 01:37 PM~9558732
> *lol man it fuckin sucks bro :angry:
> *


they stole it from ur house?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

nah at this shop i was keepin it there cuz i aint got no room to put it :angry:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 29 2007, 01:41 PM~9558757
> *nah at this shop i was keepin it there cuz i aint got no room to put it :angry:
> *


oh damn cant u take them to court or some shit?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 29 2007, 03:44 PM~9558769
> *oh damn cant u take them to court or some shit?
> *


i aint goin threw the hassle ima go to the shop tomarow and we goin to come to a agrement what he goin to pay me for it!!


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Dec 30 2007, 02:03 PM~9565953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like that...looks badass laying like that...all big cars do..


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Dec 30 2007, 02:03 PM~9565953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## layitlo_88 (Feb 18, 2005)

I know I don't post much. But when I was younger I had friends that had static drops and maybe hydros but not bags and it wasn't about hopping it was about being the lowest and still be able to drive your ride. I do ride static and I'm hoping to go a little lower soon. But like some have said the hopping is just a new stage of the car scene that we all know as lowriders. All I can say is droppin'em low till the day I'm gone. (bags cost to much anyways)


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

hopping has allways been part of the lowrider scene, started out hopping beer cans, to coke bottles, the quality of parts and the engineering of parts have made it possible to hit back bumper all day long, back in the day it was what you the rider could come up with to get higher, and still lay. z


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 27 2007, 04:31 PM~9096784
> *I DONT SEE TO MANY CATS OUT THERE LAYING YOUR CARS AND LOWRIDING, IS THE HYDRAULIC GAME FUCKIN UP THE ACTUAL PART OF LOWRIDING? IS THE YOUNGER CATS GETTING THE WRONG IDEA ABOUT BEING A LOWRIDER? JUST WANTED TO TYALK ABOUT IT TO SEE WHAT YALL THANK :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rickschaf_@Sep 15 2010, 09:40 PM~18580136
> *hopping has allways been part of the lowrider scene, started out hopping beer cans, to coke bottles, the quality of parts and the engineering of parts have made it possible to hit back bumper all day long, back in the day it was what you the rider could come up with to get higher, and still lay.  z
> *


 :yes:


----------

